# The Next Page



## Burner02 (Aug 5, 2003)

Well, I am down to 4.5 months before trip to Mexico. 
Gonna start a new journal to track this progress.
To all my friends, plase do not post non related things in hre so I can see what I've posted..feel free to do that in the other journal!

So...

Day 1:
Chest:
Incline Dumbell Bench Press:
50*15, 50*15, 80*10, 80*10, 100*6, 100*5

Bench Press:
205*8, 205*8, 205*4, 205*4

Pec Dec:
100*10, 110*8


Food:
1) bowl of cereal, skim milk
2) bbq rib, potato salad, rice, brisket. (friend brought in left over bbq)
3) Serving skillit sensation chicken dinner, extra chicken
4) 2nd serving of Skillit sensation
5) 2 chicken breasts, salad and rice


----------



## Jenny (Aug 5, 2003)

Can I just say: "KICK SOME ASS!!" ? 

Er, guess I just did!  No whoring here Mike, I'm outta here!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 5, 2003)

GOOD LUCK MIKE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Your meals look YUMMY!


----------



## lina (Aug 5, 2003)

"La cucaracha, la cucaracha!!!"

Muy bien Amigo!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 5, 2003)

Day 2:
legs:

Squats:
135*15, 135*15m 225*10, 225*10, 315*6, 315*4 / 135*12@@

@@ Weights were heavy today. Haven't been workig legs too much lately, so that is probably it. I shold have had 315 for sets of 10..oh well..in a couple of weeks...

My last set, I tok baqck down to 135. I did reps w/out pause until I had to stop. I narrowed my legs and went again till had to stop. Narrowed again and again until legs were together adn repped until wore out! 
(I think I will feel that in my butt tomorrow!)

Ran outta time..had to get to work..


Food:
1) bowl of cereal. (didn't feel like cooking)
2) 2 chicken breasts, rice, green beans
3) chicken burger, cottage cheese
4) 2 lean pockets, dt mtn dew
5) protein shake/meal replacement


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 10, 2003)

Day 3, Thursday.
Delts:

machine Mil. Press:
10*15, 25*12, 45*8, 45*8, 45*7

Side Lateral Raise:
25*10, 40*8, 40*8

B O Lateral Raise:
40*8, 40*8, 40*8

DB Shrugs:
80*20, 125*10, 125*10

Dips:
BW*15, 45*10, 45*10

Machine Tricep pressdown:
110*10, 110*10, 10*10


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 10, 2003)

Day 4, Friday:

SLDL:
135*15, 225*0, 225*10, 225*10

Pull Up:
*8, *8, *6, *7, *6, *8 = 42 

B O Bar Bell Row:
135*10, 135*10, 185*6, 185*6

Cybex Pull Down:
? forget...didn't like it anyway..

Close Grip Seated Row:
180*8, 180*6, 180*6

WG Bar Bell Curls:
65*12, 85*10, 85*8, 85*8
(bis still weak...no pain tho!)


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 13, 2003)

Monday, Day 1:
Chest:
Flat Dumb Bell Bench Press:
50*15, 75*10, 100*6, 100*4, 100*6

Incline Bar Bell Bench Press:
135*10, 185*6, 185*6, 185*4

Smith Machine Bench Press:
90*12, 135*8, 135*8, 45*15

**Felt Weak....not sure why...had carbed up the night before...and the weekend..had slept.?


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 13, 2003)

Tuesday, Day 2:
Legs:
Squat!:
135*15, 225*10, 225*10, 315*5, 315*5, 405*4, 405*4, 135*?
(315 felt ok..set the safety ars and only did partials to get the feel of the 405..damn, it is HEAVY!)

Dumb Bell Lunges:
50*10, 50*10

Leg Ext:
150*10, 150*10, 150*10
-- Compound Set --
Leg Culr:
150*10, 180*10, 180*10

For the record...my legs and ASS are KILLING me today!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 14, 2003)

Burner

Don't you love it when you "kick your own ass!!"  



315 to 405 is a huge jump 

Good Work
YM


----------



## Rissole (Aug 14, 2003)

Got some good solid numbers there my man!! Keep up the good work. I got legs today, we'll see how that goes


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 14, 2003)

Jst had to say hi and good luck Burber and I will be watching you!!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> Jst had to say hi and good luck Burber and I will be watching you!!!!!


Burber? You cheating on me, woman????
ok..as long as you keep sticking that FINE tushie in my face......hmm..wha..what was I saying?


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by yellowmoomba *_
> Burner
> 
> Don't you love it when you "kick your own ass!!"
> ...


Hey YM_
Thanks...yeah..I really felt those the next day...
I didn't do full reps w/ the 405..it will be a little while before I get there..I just wanted to let the legs feel the weight..as for something to come..

Every couple weks, I will try it again..and set the safety bar loewr and lower..until I do get full reps..


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 16, 2003)

Friday, Day 3:

Delts:
Seated Bar Bell Military Press:
65*15, 95*10, 135*7, 135*7, 135*7

Standing DB Lateral Raise:
30*10, 30*10, 30*10

Cable Military Press:
50*15, 10*5, 10*5

Dips:
BW*10, BW*9  (felt weak..)

Tri Ext:
10*15, 150*10

Rope Ext:
50*10, 50*10

...was rushed to get to the gym, then meet up w/ the girl and some friends to go out.
Took Kristen to a nudie bar for the first time. She was sort of ok with it. A friendbought her a shot form the shot girl..but refused to let the shot girl sit in her lap to give it..

We then went to a country bar. First time I had two steped in 6 years..be happy to report that I didn't kill her...I think she cought me 'counting' my steps every now and agai though..


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 18, 2003)

> Thanks...yeah..I really felt those the next day...
> I didn't do full reps w/ the 405..it will be a little while before I get there..I just wanted to let the legs feel the weight..as for something to come



I hear ya Burner....I went heavier than normal on Saturday and I'm still walking around like an old man......

Keep throwing more weight on !!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 18, 2003)

Saturday, Day 4:

Back:
3 sets Hyperextension @ 20 reps

Suppinated Grip Pull Ups:
BW*10, BW*10, BW*10, 45*5, 45*5, 45*5

1 Arm BO Standing Rows:
70*10, 70*10, 90*6, 90*6

Single Arm cable Pull Downs:
100*8, 100*8

CG Cable Rows:
150 *10, 150*10, 150*10 (was stack limit weight)

Bar Bell Curls:
65*12, 95*6, 95*6, 95*6, 95*6
(still taking it easy w/ the biceps..so not to re-injure them...weights still suck)


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 18, 2003)

Monday, Day1:
Chest:
Incline DB Press:
50*15, 75*12, 110*5, 110*5, 110*4

Bar Bell bench Press:
185*10, 225*5, 225*4 / 135*12

Cable Flyes:
50*12, 50*12, 50*12

Cardio:
stationary bike: 20 Min..

Food:
1) Mike McSammich (1 whole egg, 2 whts, slice fat free chese, 2 slice lean turkey, wheat bun, cup of coffee)
2) 1 serving lean skillet sensation
3) 1 serving Lean skillet sensation
4) 2 chicken breasts, 1/2 can green beans
5) 1 chicken breast, 1/2 can green beans
6) Meal Replacement shake


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 22, 2003)

Friday, Day 3:
Delts:
DB seated Military Press:
30*15, 40*10, 50*10, 60*6, 60*6, 60*4

Standing DB Lateral Raise:
30*10, 40*6, 40*6, 30*8

BO DB rear Lateral Raise:
40*10, 40*10, 40*10

**outta time..got to gym too late. Will do tris w/ chest next workout.

** still felt weak..annoying...should have gotten more wore weights up or at least more reps at same weight..


Food:
1) 1 egg, 5 egg whts, 2 chicken breasts, cup cofee, banana
2) 2 chicken breasts serving spinnach, can dt. pepsi twist


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 23, 2003)

110lb dumbbell press - very impressive!!



> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> Monday, Day1:
> Chest:
> Incline DB Press:
> ...


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 23, 2003)

thanks, buddy!
BUt,....not as good as Dave's tossing 125's....

Didn't hit the gym today. I went..got to the parking lot, felt weak and depressed from what is going on w/ the girl...will have to go tomorrow...


----------



## Rissole (Aug 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> 110lb dumbbell press - very impressive!!


Especially for inclines


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 24, 2003)

keep your head up Burner things will workout if they are meant to be, I promise, girls can't be that cruel to you.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 24, 2003)

thanks, SS-
I hope so. I turned of the ego lastnight and let her go at it....but she did say a few things I hope she didn't mean. I did have a pretty good workout this afternoon because of it though. I was just worked up and ticked that this is goingon..and put it into the weights....didn't get a full workout in...time ran out, but I did pretty good w/ what I did.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 24, 2003)

Sunday, Day4;

Back:
4 sets hyper extensions @ 20 reps

Pull up:
BW*10, BW*10, BW*10, 45*5, 45*5, 45*3

Smith T-Bar rows:
45*10, 45*10, 70*6, 70*6

Out of time..no biceps..


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 26, 2003)

Monday, Day 1:
Chest:

Bar Bell Bench Press:
135*15, 225*10, 275*3, 275*3, 275*3 / 185*8

Incline DB Press:
95*8, 95*6, 75*8

Decline Bench Press:
135*10, 135*10

Dips:
BW*10, 45*10, 45*10

Machine Press Downs:
90*10, 90*10

Cable Press Downs;
90*10, 90*8 / 70*8, 50*8, 30*10

WHEW!

**not sure why wheights felt so heavy...I should have been able to get more reps @ that 275...oh well..keep at it..it will go back up!


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 26, 2003)

nice job burner


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 26, 2003)

your next goal ... you kick my ass with all other weights except your dips.  I put on 70lbs for sets of 8 ... so, get crackin' mister!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> your next goal ... you kick my ass with all other weights except your dips.  I put on 70lbs for sets of 8 ... so, get crackin' mister!


hey!
Well...I usually DO that much..sorry..but maye tris were baked after benching....I think I am going to switch to chest / bis and do my tris with delts.

I was going to do arms by themselves, but I only want to do 4 days in the gym, not five..


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 27, 2003)

damn you 

well then I must concede, you are the stronger man.    Good work!!


----------



## Rissole (Aug 27, 2003)

I do 4 days in the gym and love my split,
Mon:chest/delt Tues:Back Thurs:Legs Fri:arms

70lbs..... your both pussies


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> I do 4 days in the gym and love my split,
> Mon:chest/delt Tues:Back Thurs:Legs Fri:arms
> 
> 70lbs..... your both pussies


don't ahate, mate!
(Ha! I rhymed!)
Don't make me come all the way arond the world, monkey stomp you and drink your beer!


----------



## Rissole (Aug 27, 2003)

I dont mind buyin you beer when you come ova bud


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 28, 2003)

wahoo!
You live near the coast? I'd love to go cage diving for great whites. I think it would be awesome to have one of those monsters glide past the cage.....(THICK steel cage!)


----------



## Rissole (Aug 28, 2003)

Yeah i live right near the coast, but the great white's are on the south coast im on the east.  When you come ova we'll plan a cage dive down there though, that's something iv'e always wanted to do too  http://www.mikeball.com/itingw.htm


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> don't ahate, mate!
> (Ha! I rhymed!)
> Don't make me come all the way arond the world, monkey stomp you and drink your beer!



un yeah, what Mike said   Dont make Mike come all the way over there to monkey stomp you and drink your beer ... buddy!     Mike the enforcer isn't scared of you muskle aussie types ... are ya Mike?


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 28, 2003)

who..wha...me???


I overslept this afternoon...didn't get out of bed until almost 4 pm...did not have enough time to go to the gym..

Will make up for it tomorrow!


----------



## Rissole (Aug 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> un yeah, what Mike said   Dont make Mike come all the way over there to monkey stomp you and drink your beer ... buddy!     Mike the enforcer isn't scared of you muskle aussie types ... are ya Mike?


Both ya'll come and drink my beer and we''l monkey stomp someone else  There aint to many Aussie muskle types around NT


----------



## Rissole (Aug 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> didn't get out of bed until almost 4 pm


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 29, 2003)

and how are you and the lover B? everything cleared up?


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> and how are you and the lover B? everything cleared up?


yes ma'am!
all is well with us! We spent Mon - Wednesday together for at least a litle while and a good amount of time on the phone last night. (I can talk a lot..if you can believe that..)

Gonna be a long weekend thogh..might have my parents over for dinner on Sunday.


----------



## Leslie (Aug 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> who..wha...me???
> 
> 
> ...




Wow, 4pm...I thought I was bad at 1pm 

Just wanted to pop in and say Hi......HI!


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Both ya'll come and drink my beer and we''l monkey stomp someone else  There aint to many Aussie muskle types around NT



great idea!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie *_
> Wow, 4pm...I thought I was bad at 1pm
> 
> Just wanted to pop in and say Hi......HI!


hey beautiful!
Thanks for stoppig in!

(I am a night shift worker...I only overslept by two hours..)


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 1, 2003)

Monday, Day 1:

Chest:
Incline Dumb Bell Press;
50*15, 75*10, 110*5, 110*6 (2nd, had spotter!)

Flat Bench Press:
225*3, 185*10, 185*10, 185*8

Bar Bell Curl:
65*10, 85*10, 85*4
( bis were starting to feel that pain again, so knocked off to not hurt again)


----------



## Rissole (Sep 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> ( bis were starting to feel that pain again, so knocked off to not hurt again)


Good boy *slaps on back* No need to get silly


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 1, 2003)

yeah, but I have dinky biceps....itty bitty things....
hell, j'bo might actually be able to outlift me in curls..


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 1, 2003)

hun i can only lift 55lbs for bicep curls...but up to 80lbs on cable curls  we will have to train together in Banff then


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 1, 2003)

okie dokie!

damn, that's pretty good that you can curl that!
you rock!


----------



## Rissole (Sep 2, 2003)

What size are your bi's champ??


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 2, 2003)

12.5 only


----------



## Rissole (Sep 2, 2003)

Thats good for a girl, (i hope your not tellin me B's size though)


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> Monday, Day 1:
> 
> Chest:
> ...



How can you do an incline dumb bell press of 110 and only 225 bench?  I don't understand because I'd think the two were related in some way, shape or form.  I do 80's for incline and on a good day, 225 bench ... you're doing 30lbs more on the incline yet our bench is the same.  

BTW ... I'm still wow'ed by your incline!!  Good work!


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 2, 2003)

NT...its cause he is slacking  alot of guys do that


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 2, 2003)

... I wish I could slack like that.  

But the good news is I'm pretty happy with my physique ... I have recently started to see the traps start to build ... which makes everything all good.  I only wanted a wider back and to see the traps show and it's just about there.


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 2, 2003)

so we on week 4 now right nt....time for a diet change


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> How can you do an incline dumb bell press of 110 and only 225 bench?  I don't understand because I'd think the two were related in some way, shape or form.  I do 80's for incline and on a good day, 225 bench ... you're doing 30lbs more on the incline yet our bench is the same.
> 
> BTW ... I'm still wow'ed by your incline!!  Good work!


whaddya mean? I was whooped after those sets! I didn't have a spotter for the 225....so dropped weight to get in more reps.
When I start off w/ bench press I will go to 275 then when go to inclines, I will do 80's or 90's..'cause that is all I can move...


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> NT...its cause he is slacking  alot of guys do that


oohh..someone needs a spanking....
as much as I wold luv t be the one to administer to such a lovely bum...I'm going to have to refer that out to someone..now to find someone worthy enough to make them cheeks glow red......


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 2, 2003)

rissy is my ass owner and so he would have to spank me 

btw burner doesnt your first post say that you only have 4.5 monthes til Mexico? you might want to start cleaning up the diet then hun


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 2, 2003)

that will now be down to 3.5 months..and I know all about it! nO MORE kRISPY kREMES!
(it's a start)


----------



## Rissole (Sep 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> rissy is my ass owner and so he would have to spank me


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 2, 2003)

knew you would find that one rissy


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 2, 2003)

oh sure..farm out that booty to a married man......


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 2, 2003)

he has two wifes b...its aloud in Aussy...one online and one offline


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 2, 2003)

hmm..road trip!


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 3, 2003)

that wouldnt be online then would it


----------



## Rissole (Sep 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> he has two wifes b...its aloud in Aussy...one online and one offline


----------



## Rissole (Sep 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> knew you would find that one rissy


Did you see the young fella try and steal the precious..... 
I almost lost it


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 5, 2003)

Today's scheduled workout was cancelled due to time constraints.
To be rescheduled for tomorrow, same time.


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Did you see the young fella try and steal the precious.....
> I almost lost it



no who  ?


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 6, 2003)

hey...remember...no whorring in this journal!


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 6, 2003)

morning Burner


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 10, 2003)

Hiya SS!

Day 1: LEGS!

Squat:
135*15, 225*12, 225*10, 225*10, 225*10

Leg Ext:
150*10, 150*10, 150*10

Leg Curl:
150*10, 150*10, 150*10

Even though weights / reps were low, felt like great workout. Been a bit lazy..and skiped legs for a couple weeks..so were weaker..will fix that.

***this is a new split for me:
1) Legs
2) Delts / tris
3) off
4) Back
5) Chest / bi's

Will see how this works for a couple weeks..if not, switch around again

Lets se..
Food:
1) bowl cereal, skim milk, cup coffee
2) 2 chicken breasts, salad
3) meal replacement bar (metRx, I think)
4) Chicken burger w/ low fat cheese, wheat bun and serv. cottage cheese


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 10, 2003)

Day 2:
DELTS / Tris

Seated Military BB Press:
65*15, 95*10, 135*8, 155*4, 155*6 (had spotter)

Seated lateralDB Raises:
25*10, 25*9  (very isolated! Was much harder than any other side lat raise)

Front Lateral Raise:
30*10, 30*10

Reverse Pec Deck:
120*10, 140*7

Upright Rows:
95*10, 105*7

Skull Crushers:
75*10, 75*10

Cybex Press Downs:
90*6, 70*10  (something felt bajiggity in my elbowws w/ the 90lbs..dropped the weight)

Cable Pressdowns:
Dropset:
150*4 / 100*6


Tris felt weak...

Food:
1) Bowl of cereal, skim milk, cup of coffee
2) Chicken burger w/ low fat cheese, wheat bun and serv. cottage cheese
3) chicken breast 1/2 can green beans
4) Meal replacement shake
5) chicken breast, 1/2 cup of green beans


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2003)

okay...back to day 1...
last week's second 1/2 workouts sucked.

Chest:
Bench Press:
135*15, 185*12, 245*6, 245*4, 315*1.5

Smith INcline Bench Press:
225*4, 225*6, 185*8 / 135*10

Time

**felt really weak today. I can fuqqin bench 315..and am having problems putting up 245? WTF???? Bad day!

Better be able to lift heavier next time!


----------



## Rissole (Sep 16, 2003)

Dont forget B if your down on your carbs you'll feel weaker, it's been happenin to me the last 2 weeks. Mega frustrating!!!
Are you still using Flax?? A tblsp b4 you train  That can help.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2003)

I can't take that shiat!
it tastes..HORRIBLE! and my stomach doesn't like it...
maybe go get some of the pill form...
I had carbs though....


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 16, 2003)

get fish oil caps B


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2003)

will look into it!


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 16, 2003)

they are like vitamins so no taste at i promise i learned about those from darren and costco has them


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2003)

sweet! Thanks!


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> I can't take that shiat!
> it tastes..HORRIBLE! and my stomach doesn't like it...
> maybe go get some of the pill form...
> I had carbs though....



yah fish oil caps then  sucky boy....i love how all the girls can take flax and hemp but the boys are all wimps


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2003)

girls also give birth...I will let y'all have that pleasure too!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2003)

Day 2:
legs:
Squat:
135*20, 225*12, 315*4, 315*4, 315*7 **

Leg ext.
150*10, 150*10, 160*7

Leg Curl:
150*10, 180*8, 180*8


I did not use a belt w/ the 315, so felt a litle awkward using that weith w/out it. Again, reps were low. I just wasn't 'feeling it'
That last set...got to thinking about the girl..got a bit mad, gym friends were looking and waiting for the squat rack, so focused and knocked out 7 reps! Somehow, I need to get the girl mad at me before i go to the gym...bet I will swell up!


FOOD:
1) oatmeal, protein shake, cup of coffee
2) 2 chicken breasts, salad w/ low fat caesar dressing, can dt pepsi 
3) 2 chicken quesadias
4) can of soup w/ chicken breast
5) protein shake

Feel like I am going to starve tonight...but need to get my appetite back under control.....

3 liters of water


----------



## maniclion (Sep 17, 2003)

> i love how all the girls can take flax and hemp but the boys are all wimps


 *What, I can gargle flax it kinda reminds me of my Jager days when I used to drink. * 

got a bit mad did you, good.  Tapping negative emotions and channeling them through the weights is a supplement in itself for the mind and body.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 17, 2003)

aloha!
yeah...getting mad about something and visualizing that into the set you are doing has helped me out in the past....


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 17, 2003)

Lookin' at hot women in mags works for me.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 17, 2003)

no whorring in the journal..back to your room!


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 17, 2003)

Your diet is looking alot better B


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 17, 2003)

well..not really...I didn't put down what I had the night before last....but it wasn't quite as tasty as shorty's bacon cheese burger and ice ceram...


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 17, 2003)

Well just take one day at a time


----------



## Rissole (Sep 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> no who  ?


Some young fella (heavyweight1987) in another thread had my/your ass for his av. and i blasted him for it  NO ONE steals the presious


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 17, 2003)

he did  oh that must have pissed yah off


----------



## Rissole (Sep 17, 2003)

I told him i'd do him an ass avi if he wanted but he didn't reply.
Da big scary Riss monster strikes  <== monster


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 21, 2003)

hiya..
oh look...my pals..are WHORRING in my journal again!


----------



## Rissole (Sep 21, 2003)

where you been Mr...... 
You in this comp or what....


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 21, 2003)

hey bud-
went atv'ing in Wyoming thursday - saturday. 
had a goodtime. Flipped the atv on me, but didn't get hurt. 
Back for tonight, then off monday and tuesday...
I close on my loan tomorrow! Then put in my resignation here on Thursday! My last day here wil be the 9th of October!
Excited, but nervous at the same time. Even though I am not happy with this job...it is a steady paycheck....gotta just take that step out into the unknown and go for it...
How've you been?


----------



## Rissole (Sep 21, 2003)

Fuckin Wyoming,  Ya shoulda called in!! Thats just down the road from my place. Sound's like you've been having a blast 
Things are great for me, weathers starting to get warm, back into singlets at work. See my thread entitled Woooo Hooooo http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=21330 Some good news!!
Looks like you and me will both be stepping out....


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 21, 2003)

yeah..down the road..about 6k miles??


----------



## Rissole (Sep 22, 2003)

No there's a wyoming just down the road about 20mins (just a funny coincidence)


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 22, 2003)

that's a shame..this one here...barren..mostly..and the people...I swear they are inbred!


----------



## Rissole (Sep 22, 2003)

Another coincidence  Not barren but many six fingered people..


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 22, 2003)

here is a link to the place where we were at. Check out teh pix and videos!
Look at how tall the damn dunes are! 
http://www.dunereview.com/rocksprings.htm


----------



## Rissole (Sep 22, 2003)

That looks awesome!! Go the pic with all the people at the bottom  That way steep!@!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 22, 2003)

yep!
rode up AND down!
got stuck going up a few times on the big ones.ran outta power and traction..had to go abck down..backwards...sucked very bad..


----------



## Rissole (Sep 22, 2003)

Going backwards not good... flip over time...
We got some good dunes about 30mins north good for 4wding  "This is the largest moving coastal sand mass in the Southern Hemisphere" http://www.thebigrush.com.au/travel/articles/Stockton Beach.htm


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 22, 2003)

pretty sweet!


----------



## Rissole (Sep 22, 2003)

Did the woman go with you?


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 30, 2003)

Naw...I metined the word 'camping'and she sulked awaay..she went to her mountian condo instead...
Maybe next time..if we get another atv...(we stayed in a hotel..that was acceptable, I guess..)


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 30, 2003)

Sinday, Day 1:
Chest:
Bench Press:
135*15, 185*10, 225*8, 225*7, 225*7

Incline Smith Machine Bench Press:
225*8, 225*8, 135*20

**Time. Picked up Kristen and took her to family annual dinner / get together. Then we left and watched the movie, The Runaround. Good movie

I tried to load up 295 on the last set of incline bench, but it came right down..I had to do what I could to get the bar to lock out..then stripped the weight to do the 20 @ 135....
my muscle endurance is in the toilet. Oh..so is the strength...

This is my first week backon days, and body is fighting. I had to leave work yesterday to go home. I was fighting to stay awake..I didn't make my workout, and I have a anniversary dinner for my folks after I get off work tonight, so cannot workout either. I told Kristen that i will go with her to her spin class tomorrow morning..I will get creamed there....but I gotta drop 10 - 15 lbs in the next couple months...wish me luck...
I should be closing that fuqqing loan today, give my notice and be outta here in a week or so. That will allow me to do my two a day workouts. (am cardio and pm lifting.)


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 30, 2003)

so..if I spin the am tomorrow..I dunno if I will be recouped enough to do legs that night, or switch up days to accomodate...
I hate having rubber legs when working the club....


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 30, 2003)

enough excuses Mr.Burner ... dinner this .... hate tired legs that ...

Go, lift, get out man.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 30, 2003)

ok..since you put it so eloquently..

how's things, buddy?
Got your suntan oil packed yet?


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 30, 2003)

I have a .... giggle ... naturaltan.   All I'm bringing is this fantabulous bod.    Yep ... it's getting pretty exciting for sure.  My bday is on the Thrusday before we leave.  So the plan (for me anyways, I don't think the missus will make it) is to party Thursday on ...


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 3, 2003)

Day 2:
Delts:

Seated Military BB Press:
65*15, 95*10, 135*10, 135*10, 135*2.5, 135*3, 95*6
(the 2.5 reps...had a spot. 1st two reps were mine..the .5....he had to help)

Standing Side Lateral Raises:
30*12, 40*8, 40*8
(tried new angle for effect..not bad)

Bent Over Lateral Raises:
40*10, 40*10, 40*10

Upright Rows:
105*10, 105*7, 105*7
(Friend showed another way to do them..tired out real quick!)

Dumb bell Shrugs:
90*10, 90*10 (no straps)

**had a bad day yesterday: that loan I have been waiting on for so long..crapped out. The morgage guy is working on another one for me..but this is setting me back..big time! If this second attempt..doesn't work..I am going to have to do something I do not want to do, but will need to do to break out of here and get up na drunning with the real estate..details will follow later..keep fingers plan 'A' works!

I did get that 185lbs up on mil press becuse I was so pissed at the outcome of this first attempt....

Let's see..I also scrubbed, cleaned, ploished, mopped, vaccumed, dusted, and overall cleaned my house yesterday. (looks pretty damn nice, if I do say so) then happened to look somewhere and found more dust AFTER I was finished..that ticked me off..no mater how clean you think you get something..there will ALWAYS be more dirt...oy!

Nothing happened at the club lastnight..I do not think we had more than 400 people inside...= boring. 
I was told I was a good bouncer....I am nice to people...I figure you get more results when you are polite. If time to go onto the 'other mode' there is a time for that. I always get my hand shook and told how good a time they had.
I will miss that job after I get rid of it in December...parts of it, at least.


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 3, 2003)

How did the loan crap out?  Didn't you sign papers and get an approval?

btw ... I think you're a great bouncer.  LOL  Had we more time when we fly to Denver, I'd sure enough find out.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 3, 2003)

They didn't want to give a cash out. THey wanted to pay off all my bills...I was going to pay off 1/2 and live off the other 1/2 'till my realtor business income picks up and can start paying things off...so that didn't do me any good. Hopefully, the other bank won't be assholes about it and it goes thru..
Yeah..too bad your layover is so short...


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 4, 2003)

unfortunately, didn't make it to the gym lastnight. Got off work, took a nap prior to the gym..over slept..then had to go to the club.
Nothing serious happened. I about had to do an attitude adjustment on some 150 lber...what is it with them?
The smaller the guy..the bigger the mouth / attitude.
I just laughed at him, as did the people around us when they saw me laughing at him, then followed him outside.
I met a lineman of the Phoenix Cardinals lastnight.
I didn't catch his name..just looked on the roster, but didn't recognize anything.
Jeez, that guy was HUGE! He said he was on the line..fuq..he coulda BEEN the line...big mutha! Very friendly...I RARELY have problems with big guys...
His brother, John was crackling me up. He was also big..6'6" or better. Not as huge, but still big. He was all into the 'love' this was at closing..he kept on saying, gimme a hug.. (happy drunk)
Kristen, at this minute, is in her scuba class! Next weekend, I will be taking her to New Mexico to Santa Rosa, Blue Hole for her open water portion.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 5, 2003)

Saturday:
Back:

Dead Lift:
135*10, 225*10, 225*10, 225*10

Suppinated Grip Pull ups:
BW*10, BW*10, BW*10, 45*6, 45*5, 45*5

Angled 1 Arm Rows:
70*10, 100*6, 100*6, 100*6

WG Pull Downs:
150*10, 150*10, 150*9

WG Cable Rows:
150*8, 150*8, 150*8

****Used the funky bench bar with the big 'U' in it so not to bang up shins..works well.

****Good work out..got weak that last sets of pull downs and rows...


----------



## esmerelda (Oct 6, 2003)

Errrrrrrrrmmmmmm.....can I just butt in here and say "HI"!!!!!
Nice to see your back in action.......hmmmm...wanna bounce over in Aussieland????


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 8, 2003)

I think I'd lose to those damned kangaroos..I hear they are pretty mean boxers..

Hiya essy! Was just reading the Halloween story I wrote for you the other day..I think that was one of my best ones yet..


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 8, 2003)

Day 1, Monday:

Chest:

Incline DB Press:
50*15, 75*10, 110*7, 110*6, 110*6

Bench Press:
225*6, 225*6, 225*6 / 135*8

Cybex Machine Chest Press:
90*10, 135*5, 135*5

Skull Crushers:
75*10, 75*5 (failed out)

Behind Head DB Tricep Ext:
50*1, 60*6

** Tris were baked..plus, they seem weak...yet I can still outbench my friends whose tris are strongger then me...


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 8, 2003)

Day 2, Legs:

Squat:
135*15, 225*10, 315*6, 315*6, 315*7

**all i had time for....


----------



## Erilaya (Oct 14, 2003)

HEY Buddy.. How you doin? looks pretty dang good.. keep on fighting the good fight.
smiles.
Erilay'a


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 14, 2003)

Day 1, CHEST:

Bar Bell Bench Press:
135*15, 185*5, 225*5, 275*5, 275*5, 275*3 ##

Smith Incline Bench Press:
225*8, 225*4, 185*8, 185*7, 225*3, 135*8

Pec Dec:
150*5, 150*5, 100*10

**Time

## Trying a new set regime to get my bench back up. 3 warm up sets, three working sets @ 5 reps. I didn't get my 5 reps on set 3 @ 275, so will have to do it again next week. When get 5 reps for all sets, will bump up 10lbs and start over! I want 315 for reps back by the time I go to Mexico!

FOOD:
1) oatmeal & MR shake
2) grilled chicken sammich on wheat bread, cottage cheese, milk
3) 1 chicken breast, 1/2 can green beans, can dt. mtn dew code red
4) PB on crackers (only a few as a light snack prior to working out..hungry)
5) 1/3 skillet sensation chicken dinner w/ extra chicken breast

Water:
at least 3 liters
2 cups coffee
3ml liquid clenbutrx (am)
5g creatine


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 14, 2003)

Day 2, Legs:

Squats:


(to be filled in later..)

FOOD:
1) Bowl cereal (in a hurry)
2) rest of skillet sensation, saphron sweetened 'cool aid'
3) 2 chicken breasts, 1/2 can yellow beans can dt. code red
4) MRP
5) ?

Water:
at least 3 liters
3ml liquid clenbutrx (am)
5g creatine


----------



## Rissole (Oct 14, 2003)

Hey B,  how's it hangin?


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 14, 2003)

Long and to the left!

Where have you been?


----------



## Rissole (Oct 14, 2003)

Had a big argument with my brother so i took some time off work and did nothin.....  I was still workin out but other than that... nothin...


----------



## esmerelda (Oct 15, 2003)

Hey there Burnbabe`....well its nice to see that someone has tried to be good..............I however have been as naughty as hell.. and lovin' it!!!  Gotta get my tooshie back in the gym....just had all those lovely rugby guys come thru work.....yummmoooo... now thats a fine display of what male bodies should look like!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Had a big argument with my brother so i took some time off work and did nothin.....  I was still workin out but other than that... nothin...


um...aren't you kind of old for throwing a tantrum??

besides..take the aggressions out on the weights..they are laughing at you anyway...taunting you...talking to the other weight piles in the gym saying how the mighty rissole is afraid! Hasn't been seen in here in a LOOOOONG time! 
See?? They are mocking you! RIS: GO BACK TO THE GYM! THROW THE WEIGHTS AROUND! FIGHT THE GOOD FIGHT!


DAY 2, Delts:

Machine Military Press:
10*15, 25*10, 45*10, 45*8, 45*8

Standing Side Lateral Raise:
30*10, 40*10, 50*5

BO Cable Raise:
30*10, 30*10, 30*10
**Didn't like..will not do them again..

High Upright Rows:
95*10, 95*10, 95*10


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 17, 2003)

hey B  long time no chat.
you still a lover boy?


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 17, 2003)

Day 1, CHEST:

Bar Bell Bench Press:
135*15, 185*10, 225*5, 275*5, 275*5, 275*3

Smith Incline Bench Press:
225*6, 225*4, 185*10, 225*4, 135*12

Cable Flye:
50*12, 50*12, 50*12


***I REALLY have to start me cardio!
I always seem..to find a way to soak up my cardio time....need to fix that.
Was talking w/ personal trainer friend of mine about my upcoming trip to Mexico and need to drop the extra lb'age I have thus accumulated...of course..the quick and obvious things....drop my sugars..no more cervesa...or margaritas....
(man...Kristen isn't gonna like that..I think I keep her around with my marg' making skills.....)

Can't skip my coffee mate though..need..coffee...coffee..tastes bad..need creamer to make bad taste go away..vicious cycle, isn't it??
And..no more friggin doughnuts! No matter how often my crew brings them in!
Well, back to the bottle..the water bottle that is!


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 17, 2003)

you can have cream in your coffee, go for the heavy/whippin cream in the carton and use it as your fat source


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> you can have cream in your coffee, go for the heavy/whippin cream in the carton and use it as your fat source


hmm..no flavor...cinnamon vanilla creme..the way to go!
 
 

I will even go and look for fish oil capsules...
blech!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 22, 2003)

Day 2, DELTS:
Machine Military Press:
10*15, 25*1, 45*10, 70*2, 45*8, 45*8

Standing Side Lateral Raise:
30*10, 40*8, 50*5!

Front Cable Raise:
30*10, 30*10, 30*10

BO Cable Raise:
30*8, 30*8 (Didn't like the way they felt)

High Rows:
95*10, 95*8, 95*8

DIPS:
*10, 45*0, 70*7, 70*7


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 22, 2003)

Day 3, BACK:

Dead Lift:
135*10, 225*10, 315*5, 315*5

Close Grip Suppinated Pull Ups:
BW*10, BW*10, BW*10, 45*5, 45*5, 45*5

1 Arm Dumb Bell Row:
100*8, 100*8, 100*8

Cybex Machine Pull Downs:
135*8, 135*8, 135*8

Concentration Curls:
85*8, 85*8

**outta time


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 22, 2003)

Day 1, CHEST:
Bench Press:
135*15, 185*5, 225*5, 295*5, 295*5, 295*5!

Incline Dumb Bell Press:
70*1, 70*10, 70*10

** Chest fried, had to get Kristen for dinner.
** Freaked out friend w/ the weights I put up..ok..freaked me out too! I was panning on doing that with 275..butt..friend told me to do 295..and I did! were pretty solid reps..that last one on last set was crap..luckily he was there....
oops..did I forget to tell him I am taking a 1-test and 4-diol stack?

 

heh heh....I WILL be benching 315 for reps again before I leave in December!


----------



## Rissole (Oct 22, 2003)

Nice work B.... Get dat 315


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 22, 2003)

'sup, buddy!
About to get outta here for the day! The squat rack is calling my name.....


----------



## Rissole (Oct 22, 2003)

It's callin for me too, this arvo. Be breakin the wheel chair out this arvo.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 23, 2003)

I wussed out...it didn't happen. By the time I got home and got the things doen I needed toget done..it was too late..now, have to work the club all weekend..and can't have 'rubber legs'..plus don't wanna have that funky walk..so will have to postpone that workout 'till next week..


----------



## Rissole (Oct 23, 2003)

Same happened to me.... only it was my TP that did the wusin'. "can we do arms today...... my backs still sore from yesterday....." Shoulda made the dog do em!! Don't matter, will do them today  Goin for a new pb on leg press....

I could see you bein all tough bouncer walkin like you got a stick up your ass


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 23, 2003)

hey bud!
yeah..doin' delts tonight....
good luck on that  press!


----------



## Rissole (Oct 23, 2003)

Pffft.... thanks... i'm gonna need it 
I wanna see some doozie shoulder press numbers ok!!


----------



## Rissole (Oct 28, 2003)

Hmmm leg press not so good but that mayof been from the 396lbs for 8-6-4  nice and deep too  That was Friday.. legs are still sore Tuesday nite......


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 28, 2003)

Day 3: Delts, Tris:

Sitting Military Bar Press:
65*15, 95*10, 135*10, 155*2, 135*7, 95*8

Standing DB Lateral Raise:
30*10, 40*8, 50*6

Rev Pec Dec:
110*10, 120*8, 130*7

Upright Rows:
95*10, 95*10, 95*10

Skull Crushers:
75*10, 75*10, 75*10

Dips:
BW*10, 45*8, 45*8

***Military Press got weak real quick. weight failed after 2 reps..odd..then had to keep dropping the weight..


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 28, 2003)

Day 4, Back:

SLDL:
135*12, 185*10, 225*5, 315*5, 315*5

Pull Up:
BW*10. BW*7, BW*7, BW*7, BW*7, BW*5 = 43 in 6 sets = sux!

Bar Bell Rows:
135*10, 185*8, 185*8, 185*8

Close Grip Reverse Grip Pull Downs:
210*10, 230*7, 230*6

Close Grip Supp. Cable Rows:
230*8, 230*8, 230*8

**time


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 28, 2003)

Day 1, CHEST:
Bench Press:
135*15, 185*5, 225*5, 295*2, 295*3, 225*10, 135*15

Incline Bench Press:
135*10, 185*7, 135*10

Tri-set Cable Crossovers: (10 reps high, middle then low position)
40*10, *10, *10
50*10, *10, *6..failed out..


----------



## shortstuff (Oct 28, 2003)

I think this thread should be renamed the Burner Rissole whore thread (with a little workout stuff in between)     HAHAHAHAHA  You boys are too cute.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 28, 2003)

I know..I did say to not whore this up...

what's up, you ripple bellied babe?


----------



## Rissole (Oct 28, 2003)

Hey Shortie  
B


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 28, 2003)

hola mate!


----------



## Rissole (Oct 28, 2003)

G'day... whats doin?


----------



## shortstuff (Oct 28, 2003)

You guys waste no time do you    I love listening to you two, well Mike in general you crack me up, you officially know how ot whore up mor then anyone here.


----------



## Rissole (Oct 28, 2003)

You dont know mw well enough yet SS  But you will 
I got 2 clients to train may be back in about 2-3 hrs have fun


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 28, 2003)

I have my abilities, don't I?

Did I ever tell you what neat tricks I can do with my.........


Well, Ris DID come all the way into my thread. Would have been rude to not have spoken with my friend...



Did my back the other day..as you read..rather disappointed w/ the pull ups, but my back is sore, none the less..


----------



## Rissole (Oct 29, 2003)

What would Burners journal be without getting it all whored up


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 31, 2003)

Ya know..one of the best parts of you posing in my journal, Ris? Seeing that magnificant booty of J'bos.....


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 31, 2003)

Day3; Delts:

Dumb Bell Seated Military Press:
30*15, 45*10, 55*5, 70*6, 70*6, 70*5

Standing DB Lateral Raise:
40*10, 50*6, 45*6, 40*6

Front Lateral Raise:
35*8, 35*8

BO Lateral Raise:
40*10, 40*10, 40*40

High Rows:
95*8, 95*8

DB Shrugs:
95*10, 95*9

Cardio:
10 minutes!
(ok..was pathetic..but I did some! PLUS!!! MY LEGS ARE FRIGGIN WIPED OUT FROM SPOTTING TWO DAYS AGO!)


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 31, 2003)

speaking of pull ups, there was a both at the expo where you could do pull ups for prizes.  It was early in the morning and I managed to get 21 out.  That was good for 5th place and a t-shirt.  After lunch 21 didn't hold ... you needed 25 or more.  I think the most was 31.  If they would have let me use straps I could have done 25 for sure.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 31, 2003)

Damn! I cannot do that many!
now..if I were as lean as you..I wonder how I'd do W/O this extra 'insulation' I seem to keep....


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 31, 2003)

yah the reason why i dont come here as much is because my ass is everywhere...good reminder to keep on working though


----------



## Rissole (Oct 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> Ya know..one of the best parts of you posing in my journal, Ris? Seeing that magnificant booty of J'bos.....


Glad to be of service 
Now we just need to get Prince to let us have bigger avis!!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 1, 2003)

No gym lastnight.
Kristen's 'girlfriends' bailed on her lastnight. It was a little foggy in the early evening and they ditched. I called her after I got off work, and she was crying. She was looking forward all week to lastnight, as she had rented a costume and all. I went to her place, made her a margarita. (I am pretty good at making those..) and took her around to a couple stores to return some of the stuff she bought and to keep her company. I also gave her some of the food I had prepared so she would eat, took her home and then went to the club. Will pound my back and arms tonight..might even do some cardio..


----------



## Rissole (Nov 2, 2003)

Your such a S.N.A.G. Mikey


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 2, 2003)

do I even want to know what that means?


----------



## Rissole (Nov 2, 2003)

Sensitive New Age Guy


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 2, 2003)

Some Nerdy Amorous Guy


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> Damn! I cannot do that many!
> now..if I were as lean as you..I wonder how I'd do W/O this extra 'insulation' I seem to keep....



just to satisfy my curiousity, I did 26 on back day after warming up.    Yep, when you only weight in at 165lbs, doing pulls up/chin ups is a cinch.  

If there is a next Olympia gathering, I'm hoping to come in 10lbs heavier - but we'll see how that goes.  I've never been able to topple the 170lb mark.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 5, 2003)

Day1, CHEST:

Bench Press:
135*15, 185*10, 225*8, 225*10, 315*..., 315*2, 315*2

Incline DB Bench Press:
90*8, 90*4, 90*5

Cable Flyes (3pos. high, med, low):
50*8,*8,*8, 50*8, *8, *6

Chest baked

Work out got off to bad start.
Was supposed to meet friends @ Star bucks for pre-workout coffee. Got there and waited. Friends called..said they were going to go straight to gym and skip SB. I pulled out and left to go to the gym. Friend calls me back and says I should buy them coffee and meet them @ the gym. I said No. You fuqqed me last time. 
(last week, they asked me while I was on my way to the office to pick up some coffee and I would be repaid. Well, I held up my end of the bargain..they didn't. Hence, my getting fuqqed. I told hime this. So, the one guy is bent @ me. 
"You know I'll get you back someday" he said. uh huh...
So, fast forward back to the bench press. First set of 315. I had this guy spot me. When I go heavy, I like hands on the bar. Its a mental thing. The bar came down in control, then I pushed and it seemed to go back up too easily, second rep was the same. Third rep, he pretty much yanked it off me. I asked, WTF?
You couldn't do it.
Right.
So, I waited my time, and let my other friend, whom I am used to lifitng with spot me. 2 good reps. THey walked off to do another exercise, I grabbe d another guy nearby, told him how I like to be spotted and got off one good one and a little assist on the 2nd. Can't do it...my ass.
I think my boy might be  abit jealous that I can significantly out bench him..after his month on 'juice'....

So...we'll see if he / they wanna squat w/me  tonight. These are the same guys I argue with that they think 'cause they are taller (longer legs) that they do not have to go down as far to get full range of motion. I'll still out squat them....

Oh..weighed in yesterday....<gulp>..198lbs. Would be nice if lean...but am a chubby guy....but I did do 25 minutes of cardio lastnight!


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 5, 2003)

315 = 6 45lb plates ... impressive!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 5, 2003)

so is 26 pull ups, my friend!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 10, 2003)

Day 3; Delts:
Seated Military Press:
65*15, 95*10, 135*10, 135*8, 135*8

Standing Side Lateral Raise:
40*10, 50*6, 40*8

Reverse Pec Dec:
120*10, 120*10, 120*8

BB High rows:
135*8, 135*8, 135*8

DB Shrugs:
90*10, 90*10


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 10, 2003)

Day 4; Back:
SLDL:
135*15, 225*10, 315*5, 315*5, 315*5 **

Pull Ups:
BW*10, BW*10, BW*10, 45*5, 45*4, 45*2, 45*2  

Wide Grip T-bar Row Machine:
45*10, 90*5, 90*5, 90*5

Wide Grip Pull Down:
220*4, 220*4

Wide Grip Seated Cable Rows:
250*5, 250*5

Pull ups..sucked. I know I weigh mmore..but DAMN!

I missed legs again...cannot have 'rubber legs' for working in the club....so..if do not get them knocked out by Tuesday..cannot do them...this Tuesday is going to HURT! (Hopefully, can get my buddy to go..so I can run him into the ground on the squat rack too..no sense in only me being miserable!)


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 11, 2003)

DAY 1; FUGGIN CHEST!:
Bench Press:
135*15, 185*5, 225*5, 275*5, 275*5, 315*3 
Drop set: 315*2 / 225*8, 135*12

Incline Bench Press:
185*8, 225*4, 135*10

3-way Cable Flyes:
Top to Bottom: 50*10/50*10/50*10
Bottom to Top: 50*10/50*10/50*10
(crying like a little girl ensued after last rep for 30 seconds)

Food:
1) 5 egg whts/1yolk, 2 slices turkey, salsa, cup coffee
2) chicken breast, 1/2 can of green beans, can dt mtn dew
3) 2 chicken breasts, 1/2 can green beans
4) 4 low fat crunchy pbutter on wheat saltines, cup of coffee
** felt full all day, even didn'[t eat too much..

WATER: 1 gallon!

I had a great fuqqin workout! I wasn't expecting too much, as I couldn't get ahold of my friend to go with, so I went alone. I was planning on knocking out reps. One of my ex bouncers and his brother came in, so I had workout partners. I pushed them, in return, pushed myself! I LOVE my 1-TEST! Might sound a little odd, but it does release a 'beast' within that lays more or less dormant!
I got to my 315 set. That first one went up hard..as I exhaled..I growled.. "GET UUUUUUUP!"
it did, and knocked out a better rep after that! I felt like a drop set after that, and did so..the one brother was in my strength range, so he followed..I think he will really be feeling it today!
I challenged him to always out rep me by one...good motivator! I was on FIRE! Next to the incline bench!
It felt GREAT! I was able to go heavier than I thought I would be able to!
Then...those 30 rep cable flyes! YEAH! I fuggin killed myself and those two other guys! I bet my name is a dirty word with them right now! heh heh....


----------



## Rissole (Nov 11, 2003)

Sounds sweet B  Wish that 1-test was legal here...


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 11, 2003)

holy smokes b...is this really your journal?
nice meals hun....finally


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 14, 2003)

hiya J!
Yep..silly..always has been my journal..with a few friends stopping in to say howdy....


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 14, 2003)

Day 3; DELTS:

Sitting MAchine Military Press:
10*15, 25*10, 45*10, 55*5, 85*3

Standing Side lateral Raise:
40*10, 50*5, 40*10

Standing Front Lateral Raise:
30*8, 30*5 (2nd set, leaned up agains weight tree, isolated and could swing..got REAL hard!)


Bent Over Raise:
50*8, 50*8

Bar Bell High Rows:
135*8, 135*8, 135*8

BB Shrugs:
135*20, 135*20


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 14, 2003)

hey b.
how yah doin? 
whatcha searchin for?
hows the loan process going?
hows the love?
training? i can see your on a roll 
did you book time off for Arnold yet? cause your going 
20 questions just like old times  well almost 20


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> hey b.
> hey J!
> (sounds like we are the Men / Women in black..)
> ...


yep...but I havent gotten any tasty cookies lately..


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 14, 2003)

oh you little shit you 

well xmas is coming up.

however you have to get in shape for your trip and so i will send you hemp food instead


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 15, 2003)

Day 4; Back!

DEAD LIFTS:
135*15, 225*10, 315*10, 405*2, 315*5

CG Suppinated Pull ups:
BW*10, BW*10, BW*10, BW*8, BW*8

1 Arm DB Rows:
105*6, 95*8, 95*8

Rev. Grip Pull Down:
200*6, 200*6, 200*4

CG Cable Rows: 
150*10, 150*10, 150*10

HEY RIS! DID YOU SEE THAT I DID DEADS FOR A SET OF 2 @ 405 LBS!!!!! I'm catching up to you, bro!

I felt kind of weak after the deads..I didn't get to add any weights to the pull ups.
I think I have some sinus.as I got a headache from those puill downs.

Overall, a good night in the gym!


----------



## shortstuff (Nov 15, 2003)




----------



## Burner02 (Nov 15, 2003)

hey hottie!


----------



## shortstuff (Nov 15, 2003)

how are you??? how have things been??  how is the sweetheart???


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 16, 2003)

Day 5; Arms:
Dips:
BW*15, 45*10, 90*8, 90*4,  (The weight swung on that last rep and lost balance..)

Tri Extensions:
100*15, 200*5, 160*10/100*7/60*10

Machine Concentration Curls:
80*10, 80*10, 80*8

Compound set w/:

Cambered Bar Curls:
75*10, 75*10, 85*6 /2

Tris felt ok..bis' were starting to feel it in the tendons again..do didn't want to push it. I do not want to go thru that pain again...

Food:
1) mc D's...( barely made it to work on time....had to get something) Did have OJthough..

2) Chicken burger on wheat bun, cottage cheeses, can diet mtn dew
3) 2 chicken breasts, 1/2 can of peas, drink
4) 1 lean pocket
 *work out*
5) 2 Lean pockets, 1 serving gatorade w/ 5g creatine

Water:
1 gallon


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> Day 5; Arms:
> Dips:
> BW*15, 45*10, 90*8, 90*4,  (The weight swung on that last rep and lost balance..)
> ...



ok as soon as i post a message saying how well your eating you eat McD's and lean pockets? do you know how lean those pockets are? not lean at all


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 16, 2003)

um...no comment...but I had to eat something..and didn't ahve time to make breaky...

Lean pockets arent TOO bad..14 g fat for two...500 - 600 cals...and only take 3 minutes in the microwave..


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 16, 2003)

b...i have no comment...excuses excuses...dont look at how bad things are for you...instead tell me whats good about them


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 16, 2003)

they taste great when dipped in the correct sauce..

And washed down with a beer?

and did I mention that I can 'nuke them in less than 3 minutes?


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 16, 2003)

your gonna get a beating mr


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 16, 2003)

please?


I bet you smiles or even..dare I say it..laughed @ my response..


Ya know..I put up a new weight on deads JUST for Ris..and the rat hasn't even been here to see it....
I feel unloved..


----------



## Rissole (Nov 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> Day 4; Back!
> 
> DEAD LIFTS:
> 135*15, 225*10, 315*10, 405*2, 315*5


 Not bad Mr B  
Why dont you try the 405 first and see how many you can do.....
Keep maxin out bro  
I picked up my heavy deads and only got 4 (i normally get 6) 528lb
I worked out that the 44lb (20kg) plates actually wiegh an extra 1 3/4 lb (800grms) 10 of those plates = an extra 8kg (17.6lb)
So  i actually did 545.6lb for 4  Freakin heavy... Catch that up


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 16, 2003)

thanks!
Had to warm up, you know..
I was thinking though...if I do get bigger and bigger with the deads...the muscles will grow..my question is...my lower back..wouldn't that get bigger..also making my waist wider as a byproduct?

That 405 was plenty heavy that time. It went up..but slowly..don't wanna hurt myself
I tink I got one og my big friends to try deads 'my way'.
Did I tell which bar I use? It is that cambered bar? It has a big 'U' in the middle? I was thinking about deads a few weeks ago. (I did not do them for the longest time, as I always wear shorts and did not like banging up my shins from the bar) WEll, I thought about that funky bar with the U in it and tried it. It works like a champ! The bar does not even touch my legs, form is still strict and all.


----------



## Rissole (Nov 16, 2003)

Yeah i do remember you saying about that bar... Good idea!!
I think my squats have gone up from the big deads too 
I dont think it would make you wider in the back.... thats more obliques i rekon, you'd just get thicker on each side of your spine like Arnie


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> I picked up my heavy deads and only got 4 (i normally get 6) 528lb



5 plates a side???     I don't think I've seen anyone at our gym do 5 plate/side deads.


----------



## Rissole (Nov 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> 5 plates a side???     I don't think I've seen anyone at our gym do 5 plate/side deads.


Its actually 5 1/2 plates  I almost shit myself every time i lift it 
Next heavy day i'm gonna get my mate to take "series" photos and i'll turn it into a giff for my av


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 17, 2003)

please dont show us a pic of you almost "shittin yourself"


----------



## Rissole (Nov 17, 2003)

I'll try to not make it look that way...


----------



## shortstuff (Nov 17, 2003)

geez ris you need to rename burner's thread to Meatballs away part 2


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Its actually 5 1/2 plates  I almost shit myself every time i lift it
> Next heavy day i'm gonna get my mate to take "series" photos and i'll turn it into a giff for my av



that is some serious weight my friend.  I'd love to see a pic of that for sure.


----------



## Rissole (Nov 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> geez ris you need to rename burner's thread to Meatballs away part 2


 SS 



> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> that is some serious weight my friend.  I'd love to see a pic of that for sure.


This was a while ago for 4 1/2 plates Bustin a butt 
I dont know why i can lift it.... it's just a strong move for me  I hate feeling like i'm bragging though, i dont mean too, i just hope it will get some of you guys to see just how hard you can push yourself...


----------



## shortstuff (Nov 17, 2003)

I love giving you a hard time ris, just to see that tongue come out and flying, it is all worth it


----------



## Rissole (Nov 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> I love giving you a hard time ris, just to see that tongue come out and flying, it is all worth it


I'm sure you could SS  
You'd like me with my tongue out


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 19, 2003)

Day 1; CHEST:

Bar Bell Bench Press:
135*15, 225*10, 225*5, 225*8, 225*10
  Those last two sets felt GOOD! (last set was spotted)

Incline DB Bench Press:
80*10, 80*9, 80*7, 80*7

Decline Bech Press:
135*20, 135*18, 135*12

Saturday night, for some unknown reason, a friendof mine at teh club threw my right arm into an arm bar...and cranked up my wrist and elbow..which I felt this workout!
The fuqqer.....


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> 
> Saturday night, for some unknown reason, a friendof mine at teh club threw my right arm into an arm bar...and cranked up my wrist and elbow..which I felt this workout!
> The fuqqer.....



with friends like that ...


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 19, 2003)

exactly!
Morning, NT!


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 19, 2003)

it is ... morning!


----------



## shortstuff (Nov 19, 2003)

morning you too hotties-  and b sorry i didn't return PM, if it makes you feel better I think I got at least a B on my Bio midterm I just had yesterday from all the studying I did.


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 19, 2003)

:blush: ... morning


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 19, 2003)

Shorty...WAY TO GO 

Burner...morning  you better not eat anymore hot pockets 

NT...


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 19, 2003)

hiya J  

I think B was using the hot pockets as a energy source, right B?


----------



## Rissole (Nov 19, 2003)

I think there's a relationship here.....
Burner... hot pocket..... Burner..... hot pocket.... 
Burning hot pocket.....


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 20, 2003)

heh heh...I don't eat... HOT pockets..I eat LEAN pockets!
big difference.....


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 20, 2003)

ummm, ok Burner ... good point


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 20, 2003)

a hot pocket is a lean pocket...they are both hot and not so lean


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 20, 2003)

shhhh.....


----------



## Rissole (Nov 20, 2003)

Mornin B


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 20, 2003)

evening Ris!

well, off tomorrow and going to the mountians tomorrow night! Gonna sit in the hot tub...and then try the new snow board out on Saturday...back to the hot tub Saturday night..and sleep in...on Sunday, clean up and come back to face the harshness of reality....
Have a great weekend!


----------



## Rissole (Nov 20, 2003)

Fugin bastard  I'm not jealous..... really i'm not.... 
Have a great time mate


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 22, 2003)

Hi Burner!!!!

How have you been babe?  I've missed all of my friends very, very much.

Hope you're doing very well.
Fitgirl


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 24, 2003)

Hey FG!
How's things? 
RIS! Damn! What a weekend! It got off to a bad start! I seemed to have forgotten to call my girl back on Thursday night....so she was a bit buggered at me Friday..my logical thinking: If I had forgotten to call..why didn't you CALL ME??? (I, of course..didn't say that aloud..)
Some other small things happended, I got rear ended by some girl in a Ford Bronco. So..my truck got violated..not me. Just dinged up my bumper, I wasn't hurt, so I let her go..didin't feel like dealing with it.
Finally got to pick Kris up and headed to the mountains. All was better after that.
We stayed up too late that night and slep in satuarday..didn't hit the slopes until 10 am. Come to find  out, that was ok...I was rusty from boarding..and I was tiring easily...very annoying. I couldn't get my boots to fit comfy and that tired out my feet. Oh...have I mentioned that Kris is in INCREDIBLE shape? She NEVER stops! I am used to going intensely for a while, stopping, getting my breath adn going again...nope. Not her. SHe just goes to she reaches the bottom..back up and repeat! GAWD, I am  getting old!
Oh, I 'lost' her on the first run too. It was dreary and snowy out. (read: poor visibility) we lost eye contact w/ each other and I lost her. FOr a good hour. I waited at one place then another. Finally I found her coming back from the truck. (I was on my way to the truck to get my cell phone to see if maybe she would answer.
(more to follow)


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 24, 2003)

Of course, Before I go to the truck, I stoppedoff @ The bottom to go to the bathroom. I placed my board against the rack. It was enough of a vibration or whatever, but it caused a domino effect on FIVE other boards that were not placed well..and they all fell over. I just stood there gritting my teeth. Was that bad enough? Nope. 3 punks were walking past and HAD to comment on how they would be pissed ifthose were their boards. I slowly turned..looked at them and smiled. I was not in a mood for their lip..and I still wished I had acted upon it, but I just bit my tongue and turned back, and re0racked the fallen boards and went along my business. trust me..it would have felt grat to have relocated at least one guys's nose for him....


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 24, 2003)

... I would have said the same thing.  

Burner ... relax man - apparently you were too wound up.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 24, 2003)

I finally found her and all was well. We got back on the slopes and had a great rest of day! I caught and edge and fell forward, bumping my elbow and right knee. I think I bruised the knee, as it is still hurting a little, so we called it a day and went back to the condo, where I made some really good margaritas. (I have mentioned that I make good margs?) and sliepped into the hot tub. Litterally for me. I am so graceful...THat's right! I did a head plant into the hot tub..yeah...Kris laughed at me for at least five minutes..didn't spill the marg though!

We stayed in there..for FOUR hours..it was cold outside..
Then..we FINALLY emerge from the tub...we showered and ate some of the best French Dip i have ever had! (Kris had it slow cooking in the crock pot all day) Perect ending to a perfect day..we got up Sunday and came back early, as I had to go to my first client's house and do his sales contract! That's right! I have a client now! I am on my way to real estate moguldom!
Hope your weekend was great!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 24, 2003)

I wasn't even on my 1-test this weekend! (probably lucky for those guys, too!)
Morning, buddy!


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 24, 2003)

morning!  And a client


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 24, 2003)

yep! By the time I get all referrals, co-ops, realty fees, taxes...I will get enough $$ to take my girl and myself to a celebration dinner..at Taco Bell....will get to super size it though..


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 24, 2003)

as long as you super size it, that's what she'll remember most.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 24, 2003)

wow..another page of whorring..WITHOUT any workouts posted...
I did get other woorkouts done..now don't remember what I did.
OK.. AFTER THE I GET BACK FORM MEXICO...I AM STARTING A NEW JOURNAL! THERE WILL BE NO WHORRING IN IT! 

I even have my new journal title thought up.
I think, by then..one wat or the other..I could very well be outta here and doing realty full time....
friend of mine at the club works @ 24 hour fitness. hecan get me a free membership there. (my world's gym is going down hill..and 24 has a pool..)

I dislike doing cardio..if you haven't noticed..form the lack of me doing it..
I do like to swim, although I do resemble a fish outta water when I do swim..


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> as long as you super size it, that's what she'll remember most.


That's why I like being around water..things appear 25% LARGER in water!


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 24, 2003)

that's why I was so popular in Jamaica while in the pool 

When is your Mexico trip?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 24, 2003)

14 - 21 December. Dunno about pics...I tipped the scale last week...202 friggin pounds!
Kristen is funny...she keeps saying, 'You look fine'..
uh huh..my response: "Babe, do you realize..that I am moving more or less the same weights I am now @ 202 that I was @ 182? What does that tell you?"
I am back to benching 315 for a few reps now. I am a little stronger..but 20 lbs worth...
(HEY J'BO! THIS IS NOT YOUR OPPORTUNITY TO RIP ON MY DIET!)


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 24, 2003)

Excellent timing ... get away from the snow/cold for a week, then come back to family/friends for Christmas (if you're a Christmas type guy) ... me, I would have booked that trip 22nd - 29th and avoided the whole Christmas thing


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 24, 2003)

That is just the dates that were available....I am actually off on Christmas, but am on for New Years.
Christmas is nice...I need to feel the majic again..I lost it in the military way back..I worked all five Christmases I was in..no family, etc..so was just another day of the week as it were.
Now, I seem to be poor..so cannot spend money on loved ones like I want to..so that kind of takes away from it.
I do like spending time with the family though.
I think..the parents are actually going away for Christmas..and Kristen is working..so.....hmm..maybe can swap with someone..they can have Christmas..I will take New Years....
yeah......


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 24, 2003)

i am not gonna rip on you b...you have certainly done it yourself here 
sounds like a great time even though you have a few slips and falls 
you are lucky to have a special someone to share says like that with. she is a lucky gal


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 24, 2003)

well, as I see it, I eat good..not great, but good.
Good will work..,.I just need to knock on that **#&#^#^@(@&
cardio....
I have not had pizza in well over a month! 
I still have not had any egg nog..but I feel some coming on after we get back from vacation..

aww...you're too kind....she is lucky..isn't she??

Actually, I think I am the lucky one!


----------



## Rissole (Nov 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> THERE WILL BE NO WHORRING IN IT!


 Good one B

Nice stories bro  Sounds like an awesome time, if i was with ya we coulda knuckled them boys together. Now if NT was there we woulda been defending for him and it coulda got messy 
Great news on the client too mate, hope you get the sale quick


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 24, 2003)

As if B isnt gonna whore his own journal up


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 24, 2003)

thanks!
was a great time! I think they felt safe with three against one....
pussies...lucky I wasn't in a mood for a confrontation...not that I am a violent person....I ma not...just like anyone else...not one to take shit from people, either...
Maybe I'll get to 'invite' someone to leave the club this weekend...


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 24, 2003)

nope. Just yours, babe!


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 24, 2003)

I thought we were giving up the bouncer position?  B ... you're sounding pretty aggressive.  Good thing you're my friend and you're a good 3 hour flight away.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 24, 2003)

I am giving it up. Nope. not aggressive. Just hate having morons talk shit to me....
It woulda been a nice release.....

I already told J, we gonna par-tay next year in 'Vegas!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 24, 2003)

I figure, we can meet up (your Mrs..and 'mine') at the airport and head to sin city together! Get that plane rockin! 
Reminds me of a joke:
Captain of an airplane gets on the mic and goes through his spiel, "we wil be cruising @ 31 thousand feet today and so forth. After he finished, he forgot to turn off the mic, turned to his co-pilot and said:
You know..I could really go for a hot cup of coffee and a blow job"
A moment later, a flight attendant goes running towards the front of the plane to tell the captain..a passenger yells out:
DON'T FORGET THE COFFEE!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 24, 2003)

I like that one!


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 24, 2003)

Hey dont forget me


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 24, 2003)

We'll keep it on the list of things to maybe do.  I really need a Mexico vacation ... lounging around in a pool all day, eat dinner and then giver.  Vegas we a getup and go go go ... maybe if I could convince the missus to either a) hang with me in the pool during the day b) hang with others going and doing ... while I lounge in the pool ... 

Inbetween that time, we have to fit in a vacation with baby NT as she has made it clear it's her turn to go on a vacation.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 24, 2003)

baby NT..well..that rules out the IM @ hedo II...


J-
you are more than welcum to arrive @ the Denver Airport at the same time to fly in with us! So...6 strong arriving at the same time?


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> baby NT..well..that rules out the IM @ hedo II...



having baby NT rules out a lot ... even Vegas.  We thought about it while we were there and don't see what there is for kids to do other than an acarde and pool.  If we make it to Vegas, it will be without baby NT in tow.  See doesn't need to see daddy craving an Coyote Ugly ugly stick at 10 in the morning - 4 in the afternoon - midnight, breakfast, lunch, dinner.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 24, 2003)

yeah, I was just reading the other day how they were turning away form children's activities and going back to catrering purely to the adults.
Of course, kids love pools..hot days...pool side.
so..what's an ugly stick?


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 24, 2003)

ugly stick ... I think their more commonly known as a yard of beer.  The tall funnel-like glass.  Yo ucan get them at a couple of places in Vegas .. .some fill them with your specialties (margaritas) or with a high octane alcohol filled slurpee


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 24, 2003)

oohh...got REALLY fuqqed up on one of those in Cozumel..was a long island iced tea....


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 24, 2003)

We saw quite a few children there, but really tried to imagine what we'd wo with baby NT if she were there, and just couldn't think of much to do.  And really, Vegas is a night town ...   You grab a drink, roam around the different hotels, gamble a bit, see some burlesque shows , put a few more loonies in a slot machine, then head out to the clubs.  On the way back from the club, grab yourself another yardstick drink, put a few more loonies in some slots and head to bed for ...     grab a few hours sleep, and do it all over again.


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> oohh...got REALLY fuqqed up on one of those in Cozumel..was a long island iced tea....



see ... that's what I'm talking about.    You could get an extra shot for a buck.  The last one I had was a double ... but only paid for one because she said I was her favorite customer.    Wow ... when you had nothing to eat, they really kick you good.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 24, 2003)

oh yeah....
I had a drink called a TNT @ Red Robin last week..that and another drink..and I thought I was about to get fuqqed...thought I'd have to let Kristen drive home..but the food kicked in and I was ok..but damn...empty stomach..alcohol...quick ending!


----------



## Rissole (Nov 24, 2003)

Good thing your sporting a bit of BF too


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 24, 2003)




----------



## Burner02 (Nov 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Good thing your sporting a bit of BF too


I guess it has it's uses...


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 25, 2003)

Day 1; CHEST:

Bar Bell Bench Press:
135*15, 185*5, 225*5, 275*7, 315*3, 315*3/225*8/135*12

Incline Bar Bell Bench Press:
205*7, 185*7, 185*6

Decline Bench Press:
185*12 (elbow was still bugging from snow board wipe out) one set

Cable flyes (3*10, hi, med, low positions((30 reps in all))
50*10, *10, *10 high to low
50*10, *10, *10 low to high

Wiped out! Chest was about to EXPLODE!

Food:
1) Mike Mc Sammich, cup coffee
2) serving skillet sensation rice and chicken w/ extra chicken breast, can diet soda
3) 2 chicken breasts, serving rice
4) 1 lean pocket
5) pre-work out snack: cup coffee, table spoon peanut butter
6) missed last meal..

Water:
1 1/4 gallons


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 25, 2003)

note:
I am REALLY fuqqin sore today!
that is all..


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 25, 2003)

nice work on the weights Burner!  a 315 bench is really good!  I'll never get there


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 25, 2003)

sure ya will!
Just keep pushing!
I had some cool, primal grunts eminating from me on those heavy lifts....
Nothing loud or obnoxious...but I am able to tap into that primal bit sometimes...it is also got to do with the 1-test I am on?

"If you're gonna be a bear..be a GRIZZLY!"
- Cannonball Run


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 25, 2003)

'morning, NT!


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 25, 2003)

a good morning to you Mr. Burner.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 25, 2003)

so, what are your plans for the weekend? I was supposed to go to Nebraska with Kristen for Thanksgiving to meet her parents, but I am still working this job..and have to work on Friday- Sunday.
Hopefully, the gym will be open for a while on Thursday so I can knowck my delts out! maybe..even do a little cardio....
and not gorge myself at dinner!


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 25, 2003)

Same as any other weekend ... stoke up the fireplace, crack open a beer and just hang out.  We had our thanksgiving last month, so this weekend is just another weekend.  One weekend closer to Christmas being over


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 25, 2003)

you crack me up with your view on Christmas, bud!
I like the 'spirit' of Christmas, not the commercialism of it.
I like the TV specials, the lights, the smells...the feeling when driving thru the neighborhoods and looking at the lights people place out!
It annoys me to see Christmas shit in the stores..IN FRIGGIN JULY!
I know its all bout the dollar..but I wish retailers weren't allowed to advertise in any way until AFTER Thanksgiving...

Oh, I do like the music..wanna break out the tunes again?

Feliz navidad...


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 25, 2003)

oh...
had a weird pain last night...
When got home from the gym..I decided to take a hot bath for my sore muscles.
I was twisting to reach for something. (no, not my rubber ducky, he was already floating and in easy reach)

I got this terrible pain, dare I say fuqqing pain in my left abs section, righ below my rib cage. It even looked like something was protruding!
It was friggin painful!
After stratching out as best I can in my stupid little tub, it subsided mostly.
My abs were like granite (which is rare..as I have shitty abs)
I go to Kristen's house a bit later and told her what had happened. (will admit, mostly for description, some for sympathy..)
Her thoughts were that I might have strained them with my heavy benching and the motion caused then to cramp up.
I tell you what..it felt like a charlie horse in my abs....


----------



## esmerelda (Nov 25, 2003)

Hey there babe`....long time no speak!!!  As you are being all serious...I wont mention anything about you grunting and groaning in the earlier entries!!! 

I too am feeling a little sore...will be worse tomorrow...first time back in the gym for quite some time......work restraints and study!!!  But hopefully I will be back to my usual pornal self soon.... Keep up the good work your doing!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 25, 2003)

hey you!
I am tired now..a little sore...but wil be NOTHING compared to what I will feel like in a couple days..
I have been neglecting my poor little legs..that will end tonight...
I have struck a deal with my buddy...I bought the movie, X-MEN II, I am taking it over there and he, his wife and I are gonna watch it..fomr the comforts of their hot tub....that shall be nice!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 25, 2003)

last night was also kind fo an amusing night as well.
We have a new kid in the gym.
He looks good...
black muscle shirt, matching shorts, black cap (turned backwards)..and weight belt, oh and gloves.
Now, this would be that big of a deal..except this kid..weighed maybe...140 lbs.
He was strutting..kinda like having a case of ILS (Imaginary lat Syndrome)
It reminded me of a thread that was posted here a  long timeago, 10 do's and don'ts of the weight room.
One of the Don'ts was:
If you weigh less than 150lbs, DON'T wear a muscle shirt! I mentioned that to the guy I was trainng with and his friend..we had a good laugh.then back to lifting.
(and if curious...I did not wear anything but t-shirts the first year I was lifting)
Oh, and I did not see that kid do anything that required that snazzy weight belt either..

But he looked good...and tuff....


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 26, 2003)

ILS .... that is TOO funny.  It's a pretty serious illness at our gym.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 28, 2003)

well, I missed my leg workout..AGAIN!

I actually went on Tuesday night...forgot my shoes..so that was a wash..and then was on my way Wednesday..my fiend beat me there, said it was fuqqin CLOSED! ON WEDNESDAY! THey called it: Thanksgiving Eve'
uh huh...We are going to lodge a fuqqin complaint.
The gym should be OPEN at least for a few hours on T-Day itself..and DEFINATELY the night before!
I was actually looking forward to doing my legs too...go figure...


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 28, 2003)

Burner ... save the excuses please.    Just lift the weights man ... * snicker *


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 28, 2003)

You ever see a man try to do squats with leather sketchers on? They may be cool, semi-trendy casual/dress shoes..but as far as functional gym shoes....no chance...


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 28, 2003)

yep ... we get all kinds of footwear.  I myself recently learned that when using the leg press, the footwear should be snug.  I had on slipon runners and found that once you loaded the machine up, my feet felt as thought they were going to slip right on out of me shoe.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 28, 2003)

no can do, bud-
here is what I was wearing...you try and do squats in them!


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 28, 2003)

I couldn't work out in those either, but I see a couple of guys wear something very similar - they look like hiking boots.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> I couldn't work out in those either


so...you see my dilema!


----------



## Stacey (Dec 1, 2003)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY :KISS:

I hope you have a great day!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 1, 2003)

i promise to shut my eyes for your bday diet 

have a great day babe


----------



## shortstuff (Dec 1, 2003)

Hey B-


I hear you are doing aweseom, I keep my eyes open I may not be posting but I read.  Congrats and doing the business and getting it going and congrats on being so totally in love.  It is great, you are so lucky you two are so dang close.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 3, 2003)

Thanks, ladies! I am blessed to have three such beautiful women peeking into my journal!

J..
Kris got me this HUGE chocolate chip cookie. It is a sbig as a pizza! I had to bring it in to work so the guys can eat it..as I have had too much of it.....

I ma having chicken and spinnach for dinner tonight....


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 3, 2003)

Day 1, Chest:

Bench Press:
135*15, 185*5, 225*8, 225*5, 225*6 (felt weak, hopefully due to cold)

Incline Bench Press:
135*10, 135*10, 135*10

Decline Bench Press:
185*10, 185*10

Cable Flyes (30 rep, high to low sets)
50*10 /*10 /*10  X 2 sets


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 3, 2003)

Day 2, Legs:

Look! I did legs! Wahoo! I ACTUALLY did legs! Damn, they are weak, too!


Squat:
135*15, 225*10, 225*10, 225*10

Standing leg Press:
400*10, 400*10, 200*10

Leg Ext:
120*8, 120*10

Leg Curl:
120*10, 120*10

** oh, just so you know, I did take it reasonably easy on the legs today as was first time in...a month that I did work them out..I am gonna FEEL it the next couple days! I get two more leg days before mexico..


----------



## Rissole (Dec 4, 2003)

hooo bloody ray  He's done legs.
Birthday mate?? Happy birthday Mikey


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 4, 2003)

yeah..they are already starting to stiffen up..the next couple days are gonna be....fun..

Thanks bud! It was a pretty good day!


----------



## Rissole (Dec 4, 2003)

Stiffening??? Fun??? *Look out Kirsten!!*


----------



## maniclion (Dec 4, 2003)

Don't feel bad I have neglected my legs for 2 month's.


----------



## Rissole (Dec 4, 2003)

Yeah but Burner has 'always' neglected his


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 4, 2003)

on contraire, monfrare.....
I am usaully good at doing my legs....now that I am done wiht the club after this weekend...I will be doing them religously...
so, bugger of, lean, muscular guy!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 4, 2003)

Day 3, Delts:

DB military Press:
30*15, 40*10, 50*10, 50*10, 60*5

Anchored 1 Arm Lateral Raise:
25*10, 25*10, 25*10 Each

45deg. BO Raise:
25*10, 25*10 (did not like..didn't feel)

BB High Row:
95*10, 95*10

DB Shrugs:
80*1, 80*10, 80*7

Still felt weak. went more for reps this day. Not sure the 2nd execise was performed corectly, but did my best, did not like that 3rd exercise, wil not do that again.
went lighter, but used less rest time and got it all done under 40 minutes. Left shoulder was on FIRE by the time I was done..damn rotator was acting up, was stretching in between all sets. Good workout though. Was breathing hard and was drenched when I left!

FOOD:
1) scrambled eggs (4 whts, 1 yolk) 1 slice cheese, 2 slice turkey, salsa, cup cofee

2) MRP shake w/ 5g creatine
3) 1 chicken breast, 1/2 can green beans
4) 1 chicken breast, 1/2 can green beans
5) ?

WATER:
1 gallon

Supps: 1-test,4AD stack once this day, 5g creatine


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 9, 2003)

Yo B ... just thought I would drop you a hello this late Wednesday morning.  I've just been given the honor to be oncall to babysit our backup system ... how much fun am I having.  If I get many more pages like this, I'll be seeing you in Mexico real soon.  BTW, when is it you go (just in case we get the urge to get away)?

Where is the weekend updates?  How are we to know what is happening in Burner's life if you don't keep this journal up to date.    How's the g/f?  Are you still working at the club?  These are the questions I shouldn't have to be asking.  

Let a guy know what's what would ya ... it will give me something to read in the morning while I try and recoup from the #%R$RGE$TAG$#%%J%^ pager going off every hour.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2003)

Hey buddy!
Dang! IT IS EARLY FOR YOU!

so...let's do an update, shall we?
here we GOOOOOOOO!!!!!


----------



## Rissole (Dec 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> on contraire, monfrare.....
> I am usaully good at doing my legs....now that I am done wiht the club after this weekend...I will be doing them religously...
> so, bugger of, lean, muscular guy!



You still on bud??


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2003)

Last Saturday was my last weekend at the club! I ma now an EX-bouncer!
Kristen, who is doing awesome, couldn't be happier!
She called me a flirt the other day...can you imagine that????
Where does she get that idea from???{Sheesh!)

Let's see...Friday night....NOTHING. not a damn thing happened all night, until after we closed and had finished cleaning up. 
Someone had a .22 cal pistol and shot at a car or something. I, of course..missed it. I was in the back, getitng my truck to pull up to the front. Guess my fellow bounces chased the guy wiht the cops surrounding him with squad cars. One of my bouncers, Jack was able to barely nudge the guy, who was running full speed diagnally across the street towards the curb. Jack's nudge was enough of a distractor to have the guy slam full speed into a brick wall!
I guess he bounced off it and fell to a heap unconcious. I wish I had seen it. So, not only did he go to jail, he went to the hospital first...dumb assed punk!


----------



## Rissole (Dec 10, 2003)

Nice story mate... makes for a memorable last moment...


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2003)

Come to think of it, I almost did get into something....
I got a couple samples of VPX Redline. PRetty cool stuff! ANyway, I was moving around  fast, dare I say I was jacked up on this stuff! I got a little clumsy and bumped a guy. I of course, appolgized and kept moing. THis guy...he was maybe 5'5", and in a friggin suit! He eye balled me...like he was going to do something..so what did I do? 
I'll tell ya!
I smirked..and laughed in his face and walked off.
heh heh...
about twnety minutes later, I was upstairs in my area, talking to someone and this clown walks past me and eyeballed me again! Tis time it was a little different. He looked me over, saw that I was an employee, maybe saw that I had him by 50lbs or more, and averted his eyes and kept on going. I thought it was funny.....

Now, Redline....cool shiat!
I took it about 30 min before my workout. I was @ my PC @ home, doing email or something. I realized I was burning up! Absoloutley on fire! I go to the gym, changed into my gear and got a HUGE all over body chill! It was the coolest thing! As I walked out, I got out of the locker room, I got hot again! I walked out and saw a friend I wanted to say howdy to. As I did...I got that all over chill again! Wahoo! Cool shit!


----------



## Rissole (Dec 10, 2003)

The business thing i was telling you about...
What we do here is refurbish electric motors for Coke and Pepsi Australia wide, I said to my Dad today that we should set up in America, he was like yeah.... that could be good... L.A. has just as many people as Oz, so we might be doing a triop over to check it out  with a little holiday tagged on...
Not getting too excited i know what my Dads like...  But the seeds planted and thats a good thing


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2003)

Saturday night...not a damn thing. I was bored outta my mind!
I had fun, said good bye to all my regular customers / friends, passed out my business card...turned  down a six-some..I think...
I coulda had my own harem for a couple hours..but nope. Mr. Faithful, at your cervix, I mean service...


----------



## Rissole (Dec 10, 2003)

I want some redline


----------



## Rissole (Dec 10, 2003)

Are you pissed now by any chance...


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2003)

Now, what to do with all my black shirts? Some of them I wouldn't wear out i public.. I HAVE grown a bit the past year..and the sirts are a bit too small in the shoulders for street wear..lloks good int eh club working...not out i public..maybe use then in the gym....


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2003)

me? nope.
LA? You wanna go to LA? You gonna be like Crocodile Dundee?

Too bad you don't know how to refurbish TV's...mine took a dump on me. It is a good TVB, but about 13 years old..the screen is so damn dark now, I cannot watch it.
I do not know if it would even be $$ worthwhile to have a service man come and try and fix it...
damn....


----------



## Rissole (Dec 10, 2003)

Singlets only for the gym...


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2003)

you lost me on that one..whats a singlet for the gym?


----------



## Rissole (Dec 10, 2003)

No black shirts... wear a singlet to train in, you know, no sleeves...
Did you read my post at the top??


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2003)

yep!
Sure did! Ya gonna move to LA or just visit, set up shop and let someone else run it?


I usually wear t-tops in the gym....figure the black shirts could be worn on leg days...


----------



## Rissole (Dec 10, 2003)

Hmmm.... IF it happens... move for a while then maybe let someone else run it, It would depend on how much i like it there.
If all goes well i would go and set up another, then another....
How far are you from LA, Might have to set up shop in Canada


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2003)

about 1400 miles.....

Canada, eh? I bet that would go over REAL well with the missus...
not to mention the friggin C O L D!


----------



## Rissole (Dec 10, 2003)

2253 klms..... About a whole days drive??

What would she know... i'd never see her.... i'd be.... at the gym..... yeah yeah.... at the gym... 
I like cold


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2003)

It took me about 18 - 20 hours to drive a couple hours North of LA when I was stationed there.

Yeah...I'd need some personal training there myself....
you like cold, eh? I think you'd DIE as soon as you left your 84 degree paradise..and stepped into - degree F temps...


----------



## Rissole (Dec 10, 2003)

I love goin to the snow ....

The sencond place to set up could be Colorado.... I'd need a new training partner when i came over


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2003)

I got ya on that one...even get you the best home for the $$!


----------



## Rissole (Dec 10, 2003)

You and me both get the good deals there 

I need to bail mate, need to spend some time with Trace  she'll get the shits... 
Chat L8r


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2003)

c-ya when I get back!
go ahead and feel free to whore away inthis journal alla you want..as of the 1st of next month...new journal..whoring free!


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 10, 2003)

When do you leave?


----------



## Rissole (Dec 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> c-ya when I get back!
> go ahead and feel free to whore away inthis journal alla you want..as of the 1st of next month...new journal..whoring free!


Pffft... yeah right.... i recollect you saying that b4...


----------



## Rissole (Dec 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> When do you leave?


I think he has NT....


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Pffft... yeah right.... i recollect you saying that b4...


ewll I tried..but my friends (read..YO)

kept that from happening!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> When do you leave?


we are headed to Denver on Saturday evening to the hotel and will be @ the airport @ 0430 Sunday morning.

I am of work 'till then!
Later, bud!
Have a great week!
That goes for al grace my journal with their presence!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2003)

Hey Ris!
I see you changed your avi again...
If I may say...yo look like a real ass....
heh heh..get it? Ass? ha! And I have not even had my morning cup of coffee yet!

See yall!
adios!


----------



## Rissole (Dec 10, 2003)

Thanks Mr KENT....


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 22, 2003)

*HOLA! I AM BACK!*

Hey!
 I have returned! IN one piece, disease free and tanner than I was when I left.
Overall, it was a great vacation! seven days and nights with friends and my girlfriend. we got along great! We had a couple 'bumps', but that is to be expected.
The weather more or less sucked. IT was kind of 'cold' there. It was always windy and over cast most of the time. The wind made the ocean to violent to go out in, so we only got to dive twice. Mark and I were more or less fine with it (of course, we were disappointed, the main reason for going, but I felt bad for Kristen as it was her first time)
Her first dive wasn't much fun for her, as she could'nt get her ears  to equalize underwater, so her ears hurt. We got to go out again Saturday, and it was much better. The dive master was great. He took his time and showed alot of the wild life we might have missed. 
Kristen got to see her first shark! She was so cute!
What I am sure she meant to say was: "hey, look! a Shark! Cool!"
however, what came out of her regulator was:
"Blub, blub! blu BLUB! Bluuuuub!"
Well, Saturday night was a bit of a magical night. I had bought a nice, gold and pearl ring to take and give to Kris while there. (pearl is her birth stone)
The four of us were supposed to go an a pirate and lobster / steak dinner cruise, but the water was too rough, so we found a nice restaraunt.
After a couple of REALLY good margaritas and dinner, I turned to Kris and told her my feelings towards her. Our waiter was nearby and watching what I was doing, so I asked him how you say something in spanish. I do not thinkhe translated correctly, because he came back with the word, 'molesto'.
"Molesto, eh? well, I guess I have been molesting the hell outta her for eight months now!"

Unfortunately, the margs' were a bit too well made..and not too long after we got back into the room...I was passed out..


We did get to lay out a couple days, I got a bit of a tan...ate french toast with SYRUP everyday...oh, and had guac! (I doubt I will be eating any of that again until next year..


Will be dabbling in the gym foe the next week and 1/2 (still have head cold) and will be starting my new journal / workout after the first of the year...


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 22, 2003)

oh, kinda funny, Kristen and I were shopping one day, looking for some presents for her friends / family to take back. I was wearing my black World's Gym tank top. All the shop owners kept calling  me 'Mr. Muscleman' or 'Arnold'.....
I think they were seeing the big ape on the shirt..not the one in the shirt..


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 22, 2003)

oh, and there will be pics within a couple weeks...gotta get them back from Kristen and friends then uploaded.


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

Sounds like you had a sweet time Bud  I like the blub blub blub part  And passed out bro...  i'm disapointed in you


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 22, 2003)

they WERE good margaritas...not as good as mine, mind you..but VERY potent!


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

I must have one of your margaritias one day, could be a good excuse to come ova


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 22, 2003)

or....we all meet up on some island..party there!
let's see, right off the top of my head:
you and your Mrs, men and 'mine', mr amd mrs NT, eggs and jenny, j'bo and her whomever. (I am sure she ill have no problem finding a date)
rock and his mrs?


----------



## shortstuff (Dec 22, 2003)

Hey there hottie good to see you got back in one piece.    I can't wait to see your pics!!!!!!!!  So now what is the next trip??????????


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 22, 2003)

not sure. We are, of course, going back to Cozumel! Kristen has been bitten by the 'diving bug'!
She really loves it!
if you have not tried scuba diving, I highly recommend it!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 22, 2003)

Was just on the phone with Kris, and she said this on epic of her and I next to a palm tree came out great! Can't wait to see it!
I will have to take them back somewhere to get the pics put on disc..
than can upload!


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> or....we all meet up on some island..party there!
> let's see, right off the top of my head:
> you and your Mrs, men and 'mine', mr amd mrs NT, eggs and jenny, j'bo and her whomever. (I am sure she ill have no problem finding a date)
> rock and his mrs?


J'Bo and B_ _ _  she's in love Burner!! 
Do we have to take Rock  How about Vanuatu, heard the diving is great there??


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 22, 2003)

man, I missed out! Who is the 'B_____'?
where the hell is vanautu?


----------



## Rissole (Dec 23, 2003)

Between here and you.... 
Do a search on it, its like Fiji i think, but not as tourist'ie'...

B___ is her new man.... read her journal and check out all the smilies     
dont know if she wants his name used out here


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 23, 2003)

hey...Kristen wants to go to Fiji!
Deal!
will go look...


----------



## Jenny (Dec 23, 2003)

Hey B! WELCOME BACK!!  I'm glad you had a good time!  Sounds like you had a blaaast! 

I'm starting packing today


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 23, 2003)

you have that much clothes???
I usually pack about an hour before I am supposed to leave. I didn't eve forget anything this time either..


----------



## Jenny (Dec 23, 2003)

Haha, I'm a terrible packer  I want to bring everything.. And yes, I do have a lot of clothes  It's really traumatic for me to decide what to bring 
I rather pack a little here and there than doing it all at once, makes me less afraid that I forget important things


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 23, 2003)

passport, wallet...you're good to go!


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 23, 2003)

hey b.
glad to hear you had a good trip.
sorry about the weather 

something happened while you were away.
i met HIM


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 23, 2003)

i just read above 
i have a date b  and he is wonderful     
i was good this year because santa brought me someone to


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> passport, wallet...you're good to go!



exactly! 

the missus usually starts packing a week in advance of any trip we've ever gone on.

I'm with Ris B ... passing out   If you're partying with me and you pass out after a few drinks, I cannot be held responsible for what may happen.  

So ... when is the next trip?  Should I book off some vacation days B?  

How did the ring go over???  Can you be considered _married, off the market_?


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 23, 2003)

RING  what the hell  you never mentioned anything about a RING


----------



## Rissole (Dec 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> exactly!
> 
> the missus usually starts packing a week in advance of any trip we've ever gone on.
> ...


  


> So ... when is the next trip?  Should I book off some vacation days B?
> 
> How did the ring go over???  Can you be considered _married, off the market_?


 this ring thing....... Mikey..... tell..... tell......


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 23, 2003)

*Re: HOLA! I AM BACK!*



> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> ... *Well, Saturday night was a bit of a magical night. I had bought a nice, gold and pearl ring to take and give to Kris while there. (pearl is her birth stone)* ...



Ris ... JBo ... I can't believe you missed that.  It was stuck in the middle ...


----------



## Rissole (Dec 23, 2003)

Oh  I did see that, but the brain went to something more for some reason


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 23, 2003)

you effin serious?
you asked her to marry you?
soooo what the hell? you gonna spill the beans or what?


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 23, 2003)

yeah, what that lady above me said, you gonna spill the beans?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 23, 2003)

hey!
Beans will spill, but this was more of a committment ring. Best way to say it. Just a 'token' to show my seriousness. 

We are going back to Cozumel, either next November or January. (wanna try to miss the bad weather)

Yep, we are pretty serious! We are going to make pasta tomorrow night after she gets off work, then drive around and look at Christmas lights in different neighborhoods.

I wanna meet up w/ everybody next year for The "O" in Vegas!

So....J'bo...do tell...I want details! What happened to the ex that you helped move? Not him? Someone else? Good luck! That lucky guy!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 23, 2003)

didn't go to the gym today. Had errands to do, plus still have this friggin COLD! Takes 45 minutes to get all cleared out of my system to I can breathe / talk. Tomorrow will probably be closed as well as Thursday...
Might do a light one Friday.
Trying to not overindulge with the food.
Will mail you (jenny) my workout schedule, let you tell me what you think. Need a change up for a month.

Father came over today to help install my new garbage disposal. (it was my birthday present..)

hey...I am getting a new garage door opener for Christmas..
nothing like getting useful gifts!

Gonna be kind of a rather lean Christmas this year...I wasn't able to get too many things for family this year....sux. I will be in much better shape this time next year though!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> How did the ring go over???  Can you be considered _married, off the market_?


big time!

like I had been saying for some time...all the opportunities I had at the club to take home women..multiple..(can't belive I did that..but hey...I am in love...don't wanna mess that up!)


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> exactly!
> So ... when is the next trip?  Should I book off some vacation days B?
> [/i]?



How 'bout hedo II





> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> I'm with Ris B ... passing out   If you're partying with me and you pass out after a few drinks, I cannot be held responsible for what may happen.   [/i]?



I wasn't thawt bad..but after a hard day (diving does take a toll on you) the almost getting sea sick....yeah, I was wiped. I felt batter after dinner, bute we went back to the room and layed on the bed...that was it.
Don't worry...we had taken care of 'business' beforehand and after to not worry about it..


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 24, 2003)




----------



## Burner02 (Dec 24, 2003)

hey buddy!
Ain't you up late?
just dinking around...watching 'Patton'..
good movie.


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 24, 2003)

B your women wouldnt let you go anywhere near hedo 

Ex is an ex and new man is a delite


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 24, 2003)

I was up late ... couldn't sleep ... all the anticipation of Christmas being almost over. 

J ... there aren't many women who would want to go to Hedo.   Although I know a few.


----------



## Stacey (Dec 24, 2003)

MERRY CHRISTMAS BURNER!!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 25, 2003)

not go to hedo   does the "few" you know count me?


----------



## Rissole (Dec 28, 2003)

What the hell is Hedo??


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 28, 2003)

go look it up, big guy....

Hiya J'bo!
Of course, you are on the list...didn't I put you down? I know I did....

Thanx, Stacey!

Well, still have this damn sinus cold / headache..have not made it back to  the gym since before I went to vacation..

Odd thing, I got this odd feeling in my right arm right before I left, and figured that the week off from the gym would have healed it up..and it is still bothering me. (not bad, just lets me know it is there if I move my arm in a certain manner)

Not sure if I will make it to the gym tomorrow either..I have a lot to do after I wake up. 
I HAVE BUYER CLIENTS! THey found the home they wanted in one afternoon and I have to put in an offer for them tomorrow! I have to do that, get them into their contract, and also get ahold of another woman who might be interested in my listing...
oy, long day, but a good one...


----------



## Rissole (Dec 28, 2003)

Good news B 

I went here www.hedo-online.com Is that it ??


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 28, 2003)

can't look @ work.
there is hedo II and hedo III in Jamaca.
do a search on that: jamaica and hedonism...

trust me, you'll like!


NT DID!


----------



## Rissole (Dec 28, 2003)

Yeah i think i got it


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 28, 2003)

NT went there w/ his missus a couple years ago...he was the official femal flotation device handler, I believe.
I think I want that job!

would'nt that be 'interesting'..have an IM meet there..
not only meet each other..we'd really 'see' each other too....

"so.....the legends ARE true...."
hey..it's COLD out!


----------



## Rissole (Dec 28, 2003)

Offical flotation device handler  now that makes the mind wander...


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 28, 2003)

it's all in the wording...


----------



## Rissole (Dec 28, 2003)

saw the pics.... looks like, ahem..... fun.....


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 28, 2003)

damn straight!
that's why we's gotz ta go!


----------



## Rissole (Dec 28, 2003)

Hmmmm now thats one place i know Trace wouldn't go 
Now there's an idea


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 28, 2003)

why not?
she could meet your personal trainer...
hell..I wanna meet your personal trainer....


----------



## Rissole (Dec 28, 2003)

Dietician B........ Dietician..........


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 28, 2003)

oops, right.....
think the wife will buy it?


----------



## Rissole (Dec 28, 2003)

ummmmmmmm....
















































Na.......


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 28, 2003)

that's what I thought..hence...my most likely not 'webbing' with our beautiful friend, jenny...


----------



## Rissole (Dec 28, 2003)

I'm not either...  She went to bed


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 28, 2003)

alone..or with the new man??
lucky sob..


----------



## Rissole (Dec 28, 2003)

yeah you can say that again........
She musta been with him  other wise she woulda chatted with me  I can convince myself of that


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 28, 2003)

hey! You are still here....we just had a DNS issue....

yeah..she seems pretty happy with this guy....good for her!


----------



## Rissole (Dec 28, 2003)

DNS?????
Just had to train a client and did cardio with her.... no not like that... on the treadmill 1min fast walk 1min run for 1/2 hr... no sweat  well.... maybe just a little....

Yes, i'm very happy for Jen too, after all the crap shes been through shes meet a good man. Seen a pic of him and he looks good and he owns his own bussiness.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 28, 2003)

D - Domain
N - Name
S - Server
computer geek stuff...I used to be able to tell you about it, but I am no longer a computer guy..

FS can though!


----------



## Rissole (Dec 28, 2003)

Gotta train another client back in 1hr. Just been lookin at an old thread in the pic section  classic thread when J posted her pics and we went whore and ass CRAZY man 
It was the thread that started it all.........


----------



## Rissole (Dec 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> D - Domain
> N - Name
> S - Server
> ...


Oh....


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 28, 2003)

oh yeah....

well, I'd post a pic of my ass..but I don't think there is enough bandwidth..


----------



## Rissole (Dec 29, 2003)

www.burnersass.com


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 29, 2003)

damn, I thought there was really a sight named for that..
I AM tired!
(and bored)
I might bug out early and go home..


----------



## Rissole (Dec 29, 2003)

Bugger off then..............
I just got 2 chicks walked in the gym.... not too shabby.......
I wanna close at 9 (its 8.30) they'll be late, one was "chattin" to me, i had to "slip" into the convo that i was married


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 29, 2003)

I've got a very long day ahead of me..might wanna get some sleep in...

uh huh....go ya big aussie stud! maybe you should go train them?


----------



## Rissole (Dec 29, 2003)

Yeah, train them the Rissole way


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 29, 2003)

the amazing two minute workout?
heh heh...that  was funny..admit it...I got ya!
ha ha!


----------



## Rissole (Dec 29, 2003)

hey.... they're definatly not Jen  give em 5


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 29, 2003)

but there's TWO of them....that's twice the pace...


----------



## Rissole (Dec 29, 2003)

10 mins 
Ones abit chunky give her 15..... the other... not bad at all 
Hey i'm up to 25 mins 
If they only knew what i was saying about them


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 29, 2003)

hey chunky girls need loving too..
hey, they say fat girls are good in bed..they have to be!
or is it nice?
I forget...it IS late....


----------



## Rissole (Dec 29, 2003)

Bloody l8 4 U
She not fat just chunky  Gotta bail bud C ya morrow, or type....


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 29, 2003)

later, bud!


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> NT went there w/ his missus a couple years ago...he was the official femal flotation device handler, I believe.
> I think I want that job!



It was an important job. Someone had to make sure the the lovely ladies wouldn't float away in the big bad pool.  You never know what freaky naked guy was waiting for them.  I thought it was best to anchor the floation devices at the feet end so that I wouldn't get in the way of their chatting.


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 29, 2003)

hey b where are your vacation pics 

were you guys talkin about my booty again? 
i gave rissy a little shake last night over webcam.
he laughed for hours


----------



## Rissole (Dec 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> hey b where are your vacation pics
> 
> were you guys talkin about my booty again?
> ...


 dont let them know that 

We is always talkin about your bootay


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 29, 2003)

well my booty is gonna be ready in 8weeks  to unveil to all


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> well my booty is gonna be ready in 8weeks  to unveil to all


----------



## Rissole (Dec 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> well my booty is gonna be ready in 8weeks  to unveil to all


Can i get first viewing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Must add to sig


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 30, 2003)

thats a cute little smilie ris


----------



## Rissole (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## Burner02 (Dec 31, 2003)

man, ris gets all the luck..must be that silly accent..


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 31, 2003)

ok....still have not made it back to the gym..so, first resoloutin:
Get back in the gym!
reason for not being in the gym:
1) Still have sinus cold..with accompanying headache
2) been working on the contract with my clients..which was ACCEPTED tonight!
WAHOO!
I am on my way! First clients, first contract....

oh, and tonight is last night of junkfood...gonna go to popeyes for chicken and red beans and rice...yeah......
get to go on Friday..quick workout...to get reaqqanted wiht the weights...


----------



## katie64 (Dec 31, 2003)

Congratulations on your contract being accepted, good times coming your way babe and sorry to hear you've been so sick, hope you and yours have a wonderful new year, take care babe


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 31, 2003)

hey katie!
Thanks! might start getting some good business rolling in here the next few months...

We will! I have to work tonight..she is going out. I finally got to reverse it on her: I got to tell her: Don't go pickig up any guys.

(she always told me that to not pick up any girls when I worked @ the club)
heh heh....


----------



## Rissole (Jan 1, 2004)

I keep telling you guys.... YOUR the one's with the accent 

Right with ya B on da food  Start big and clean as a wistle next week, time to get lean 

Good news about the contract too, bigger and better from here on


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 1, 2004)

well, when we yanks visit your fine land, it is us with the accent...
when you aussie's come this way...y'all are the ones with it..got it? 
simple rules..


----------



## Rissole (Jan 1, 2004)

Done 
I get to jag all the chicks there, you can jag em' all here


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 1, 2004)

jag, eh? oohhh! Aussie talk!
is that sort of like flirt?

speaking of which...Kristen is at the club,or at least was at the club!
I asked, "So..how many guys have hit on you tonight?"
"um..two.'
right...is that all? 
uh-huh....


(I got to have a litle fun with her, as she always ribbed me on how girls 'allegedly' hit on me while working there...


----------



## Rissole (Jan 1, 2004)

Good to see she's honest  I'd hit on her 

Jag= to pick one up


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 1, 2004)

figured.
Really? Wouldn't j'bo get jealous she doens't have your full attention any more??


----------



## Rissole (Jan 1, 2004)

I'M jealous, cause i dont have her attention anymore 
Its all Brad this and Brad that now........


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 1, 2004)

ahhh...poor widdle Ris doesn't have his internet girl friend anymore...

She still loves ya, but Brad gets top billing.
Hey...how can we compete? he goes for like, 16 hours.....
I must be getting old...


----------



## katie64 (Jan 1, 2004)

You guys are too funny...........

Hey B, you got a pic of your girl in here


----------



## Rissole (Jan 1, 2004)

I thought we were supposed to last longer when we got older  i been doin really well lately  a whole 3mins last time 

KT, i think he did put some pics up once, but they'd take some finding...


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 5, 2004)

okie dokie...fidt of all...
DAMN I MAKE G R E A T CHICKEN!
I grilled and skillet "fried" my breasts lastnight!
(I started off by marinating them in fat free italian dressing with a little jim beam ((to soften the meat and add more flavor)) and let soak for two days.)
SO, I grilled most of them (still juicy and tender even AFTER putting them in the microwave..

and skillet cooked the last four. After they had browned, I put in a can of cream of mushroom soup and let simmer.
I just had two of those with some rice I used chicken broth to cook with...and peas and carrots.

who needs brownies when I have food that tastes THIS good!
(I even took some over to Kristen's house for her to have.
I think I made her night....


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 5, 2004)

..and as far as gym time...
I finally made it once last week. It was a sad, sad night.
I wasn't expectig too much, as I had been out of the gym for just over a month (due to vacation and then that damn cold..which is trying to still linger)
So..here goes;

Chest:
Incline Dumb bell Press:
50*15, 70*10, 90*10, 90*5  

Standing Cable Flyes:
50*10, 50*10

Tri Press downs:
150*10 / 100*10, 100*10

Really felt this. I feel so weak!
So..gonna take an easy week to ease back into it and start fresh after that wiht a new NON-WHORRED in journal!


----------



## Rissole (Jan 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> wiht a new NON-WHORRED in journal!


How long do you think thats gonna last 

Nice chicken  you can cook some for me when you & K come ova


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 6, 2004)

done deal!
you make the salad...or dessert....

(I'm not going to have to wear my silly matching hat and apron, am I?)


----------



## Rissole (Jan 6, 2004)

Na, ya gotta cook nekid  

Desert   think i can come up with something that has a few thousand calories


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Na, ya gotta cook nekid


hope you've got a strong stomach....
(and it better be WARM then!)


----------



## Rissole (Jan 6, 2004)

Yeah it'd better be warm!! You gotta time it rite so we can go diving  I got the spot all picked out 

Gonna hit the hay bro, catch ya morrow


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 6, 2004)

later, pete!


----------



## Rissole (Jan 11, 2004)

Can't belive you didn't get that mail..... it was a PXT message with a photo sent from my new phone


----------



## katie64 (Jan 11, 2004)

Kewl Ris, Love the new avi, is that yours, hehe


Hiya Burner, how are ya babe.......


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Can't belive you didn't get that mail..... it was a PXT message with a photo sent from my new phone


me neither!
send it again!
mike.slusser@usa.net


Hey katie!
I am fine!
just got to work, and gettig settled in for a long night of boredom..
how's you?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2004)

ok..TWO importatn things ocoured today:
1) I actually went to the gym
- & - 
2) I did CARDIO!

(will work on adding in ...<cough> abs..later..)


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2004)

day....ok, it was a Sunday afternon...'quicky' 

Back:
SLDL:
135*15, 135*10, 135*10, 135*10

Pull Down:
100*15, 150*10, 200*5, 200*5

Cable ROw:
100*15, 150*10, 150*10, 150*10

** Kept weights light to reintroduce myself to the iron

CARDIO:
Elliptical - 20 WHOLE MINUTES! WAHOO! hey..it'wsa start..and its all I had time for..


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 12, 2004)

Day 1: Chest:

Bench Press:
135*15, 225*9, 245*6, 245*5, 225*6

Incline DB Press:
90*6, 90*6, 80*6

Standing Cable Flyes; 3-position:
High - to - low: 50*10/10 (was burnt, didn't finish)

Low - to - high: 50*10/10/10

Cardio:
Elliptical: 15 minutes. Wsa short on time, pushed up the pace


----------



## Rissole (Jan 13, 2004)

To the Burner


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 14, 2004)

I'm..ba-ack..

Day 2; Legs:
Squats:
135*15, 225*10, 228*10, 225*10 / 135*10 (135 was done w/ feet together..what a BURN!)

Leg Ext:
100*10, 100*10, 100*10

Time. Was a short workout..and sort of on purpose. was 1st legs W/Out in weeks...legs are already stiff today..owie.

No time for cardio.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 14, 2004)

Day 3; Delts/Tris:

Seated DB Mil Press:
30*15, 50*1, 70*5, 70*3/50*3/35*5

Standing Side Lateral Raise:
35*10, 35*10, 35*10

Reverse Pec Dec:
110*10, 150*8 /100*5

Upright Rows:
95*10 (wide) 95*10 (narrow)

DB Shrugs:
90*10, 100*9

Scull Crushers:
75*10, 75*10

Dips:
BW*10, BW*10

No time for cardio.

Food:
1) 6 egg whts, 1 yolk, 3 slices FF turkey, LF cheese, salsa, cup of coffee
2) VPX Micclean (sp) MRS (cappacino)
3) Lean burger on wheat bun, FF cheese, diet soda
4) LF chicken kiev thing, spinnach, serving gator aide
5) Protein shake

Supps. for the day:
2 servings V-12 creatine
2 servings glutamine
multi-vitamin

Water:
1 gallon

( I am REALLY craving junk food! help ME........)


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 15, 2004)

Burner ... what's up with the meals?   They are almost JBo acceptable.


----------



## Rissole (Jan 15, 2004)

Strange isn't it NT 

I'm with ya on the junk food cravings B


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 15, 2004)

well..I am getting...F A T!!!!
can't use the 'I'm bulking' line any more..



Well, I sort of submittedto the cravinfs. I was near the supermarket, so I bought some maple flavored shredded wheat cereal and snacked on that...

Got caught up with my clinets (they close their home on next THrusday..need to make sure all things aer in the clear) so didn't make it to the gym today..damn I was on a good roll too!

I did bring my running gear for tonight tho. IT isn't too cold out..might get in a painful 2 miles. (I did do legs two days ago..DOMS is i full effect!)


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Strange isn't it NT



had to double check which journal I was reading


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 15, 2004)

hey buddy!
Whatcha doing up so late?
Hey...y'all ARE going back to 'Vegas this fall, right? Kris and I really want to go this time! We still have to have those beers!


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 16, 2004)

that is so very far away.  At this point, I can't say for sure either way.  
I was just watching the end of the hockey game and thought I'd peek in quickly.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 19, 2004)

yeah..but..I am gonna need ALL that time to lean out..
heh heh....
oh..and raise money!


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 20, 2004)

raise money ... a 4 day vacation in Vegas isn't that expensive.   If you're a big gambler, then you better start saving.


----------



## Rissole (Jan 20, 2004)

It would be for me 

Burner lean out


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> It would be for me



because you're a heavy gambler  

Riss ... that is quite an impressive arm you have there.  I want one just like that.


----------



## Rissole (Jan 20, 2004)

No, cause of the air fare 

I like my arms best i think  Praise God for good genetics there


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> because you're a heavy gambler
> 
> Riss ... that is quite an impressive arm you have there.  I want one just like that.


just one? I like a matching set personally..


Not too much of a gambler. I am not that lucky.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Burner lean out


okie dokie..


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 20, 2004)

Day 1, CHEST:

Incline Incline DB Press:
50*15, 70*10, 90*10, 90*8, 90*6

Bench Press:
185*10, 185*9, 225*6, 225*5 / Negatives: 315*2

Decline Bench:
185*10, 185*9, 185*9

** No cardio.....I waited an extra amount of time..friend was supposed to show up to lift together..and never did..the fuqqer. Now I am late.
Met up with one of the guys that is also a regular there, so we worked in together.
Am still weak. I was planning onworking out with at least 100's if not more, but the 90's were heavy..and got tired.
That set of negative set..really whooped me. he had to really pull that weight off me! I was worried neigher he and I together was going to get it off...good set!
Hoping will be stronger next week..just keep pushing it each week..

FOOD:
1) Mike Mc Sammich (2 egg whts, 1 yolk (ran out of eggs) 1 slice, FF cheese, 3 slice FF canadian bacon, wheat bun, cup coffee

2) Banana
3) chicken and pasta skillet sensation w/ extra chicken dt soda
4) lean chicken kiev thing w/ green beans, sugar free punch
4) Meal replacement shake
(hey J'bo! This stuff has that flax oil stuff in it! Wahoo!

Water:
1 gallon


----------



## Rissole (Jan 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> just one? I like a matching set personally..


 Your so funny...


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 20, 2004)

occasionally..


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 22, 2004)

where ya at buddy?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 23, 2004)

why, I am right here!

(I was off wed and thurs) now working all weekend...yippee...while my single, horny girl friend is all alone in the mountains, by herself...need to win the lottery

good news:
I had my closing on Thursday! Wahoo!
Damn, you should have seen the check! (Keller WIlliams has to still yank out their 36%((Fuqqers)) out before I get mine..but I will still get more $$ in this check that I have ever gotten at any one time! (Now, I just need to do a few hundred more of these deals..and I'll be golden!)


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 24, 2004)

Excellent!  This is the first of many closing.  I bet that was exciting.  A few more of those and Vegas will be that much closer.  Oh yeah, I'm probably 12.5 million dollars richer as we speak.  I'm sure I got the right lottery numbers, but left the tickets at work.  So come Monday morning about 7:30am, I'll be a millionaire!  yippee!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 24, 2004)

...remember your friends..

I bought my power ball tickets too....
we are about the same age...I think most every boy in his early teens wanted a Lamborgini Countach...I was lokig around ebay...found a couple I want..


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 24, 2004)

not this guy ... I've always wanted a flat black supercharged 57 Chevy ... and with 12.5 million, I'll have one - or two.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 24, 2004)

you should have seen one at the local car show her. (every saturday evening in the summer, there is a car show in a super market parking lot.
There was a BEAUTIFUL black, convertable '57 chevy w/ red leather / vinyl (?) interior. Blown, big block, 502, I think it was...VERY nice....


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 24, 2004)

I do not really know anyuthing about restoring a car...I'd have to either get my classic in good condition...or take the resto to a place that can do the job right...

I've always wanted  a 70' slit bumper Camaro Z-28.. yellow, black interior


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 25, 2004)

Day 1, 25 Jan, 04; CHEST:

Incline DB Bench Press:
50*15, 70*5, 90*5, 105*7, 105*5, 105*6

Bench Press:
225*5, 225*7, 225*7

Time.
Had to get stuff done. Was held up with my clients to get some last signatures so I can turn in my file and get P A I D !!!!
Was going to run tonight..but it is SNOWING! (We really need it!)


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 29, 2004)

Day 2, Jan 28 04  LEGS:

Squats:
135*15, 225*10, 225*10, 315*4, 315*4


Leg PRess:
400*12, 400*12, 400*12, 400*12

Leg Ext:
150*8, 150*6

Still weak on legs. Was hoping for at least 5 reps on squats! Two guys..newbies kept eyeballing me. Annoying.

Legs crapped out on Extensions. I guess that is a good sign that I worre them out?

Food was....well, coulda been better.

1) 4 egg whts, 1 yolk, lean beef, coffee
2) 2 fat free hot dogs, portion of ff refried beans
3) lean chicken with bbq sauce
4) chicken breast, serving green beans.
5).....
didn't bring enough food..am STARVING!

Water:
not much....maybe 1/4 gallon

No cardio. Couldn't sleep yesterday. didn't get to sleep until 0930 am..woke up late, had to go turn in file for my real estate transaction, went to work late to go to gym. (there's dedication!)

GOT PICS BACK FROM WALGREENS! WILL TRY AND POST THEM THIS WEEKEND.


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 29, 2004)

Burner!!!  ... did you get paid yet?  

How are things?  You seem to be busy these days ... don't see you posting as much as you were.  That is probably a good thing as you're either: making big cash, seeing your sweetie or going to the gym.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 29, 2004)

hey buddy!
Well, a little bit of all!
I turned the paperwork in yesterday, so I should definately have my check by Monday, latest! Wahoo! (of course, most of it is spent..)
bills, marketing, pad the account....

Might have found another client! I dropped off my paintball marker (gun) this afternoon to get it serviced for Saturday's game, and the woman who owns the shop said she and her husband wil be looking for property this Fall! Damn right I gave he rmy card! I will also talk to her more about tomorrow when I go pick up the marker!

Besides...mindless post whorring got OLD some time ago.


----------



## Rissole (Jan 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> Day 2, Jan 28 04  LEGS:
> 
> Squats:
> ...


 Where's da hammies??


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 29, 2004)

This is my last mid-shift for two more months. We are going to do our tradition of going to IHOP for pancakes...after shift!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Where's da hammies??


I ran out of time, and I will be doing SLDL full range of motion tomorrow!


----------



## Rissole (Jan 29, 2004)

Good boy 
I'm off to do shoulders and bis 
Been using tempo for all workouts  Its nasty!!
Heavy week is 3/0/1 3 counts down 1 up, damn it leaves you sore


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 29, 2004)

I did my dealts a while ago. Am still weaker in this BP, but it is slowly coming back up. 
I have made progress in my delts, which makes me happy, but they are still small, as far as I am concerned...


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 29, 2004)

I usually try to keep my negatives reasonably slow. There is a guy I work out with every one in a while...did those super slow sets...no thanks.
He put on some good size though..but I do not have the patience for that.
I'd rather put on more weight, so my reps are lower..to get done..


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 29, 2004)

Day 3, 29 Jan, 04:
Delts:

Seated DB Military Press:
35*15, 55*10, 55*7, 55*7, 55*6

Standing Side Lateral Raises:
35*10, 35*10, 35*8

Rear Pec Dec:
120*10, 120*10

Upright Rows:
75*10, 95*6

Weights seemed heavy. Made sure I was working strict form and ROM. Those outside tendons on right arm are still acting up, and hampered my work out. I skipped tris, as it would been really bad on the tendons.


----------



## atherjen (Jan 30, 2004)

Nice lifts burner!!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 2, 2004)

hiya atherjen!
Thanks!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 2, 2004)

Day 4, 30 Jan, 04:
Back:

SLDL:
135*15, 185*10, 225*10, 225*8 ++

Close Grip Suppinated Grip Pull Up:
BW*10, BW*10, BW*10, BW*8, BW*8 +++

Bar Bell Rows:
95*10, 135*10, 135*10, 135*10 ++++

WG Pull Downs:
200*6, 200*6, 200*6


Out of Time

++ I actually got corrected on this movement. I wasn't paying attention to my knees, but making sure I had all other form right. An aqquaintance walked up and told me my knees were locked? "Really?? Thanks!"
I have no problems w/ people I know / trust giving me tips, correcting if needed.

+++ Still gaining strength on this exercise. Almost got my 5 sets of 10 reps up. Want to go abck to regular WG pull ups soon! Then add weight..  I really concentrated on keeping back arched up thru ROM..wow! reps dropped, but it felt better!

++++ Tried BO Rows again. Kept ewight light to make sure I had form correct. Plus, didn't want to re-inflame the tendons again. Will start adding weight back next time.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 2, 2004)

Day 1, 01 Feb, 04:

CHEST:
DB Bench Press:
50*15, 70*5, 90*5, 110*6, 110*6, 110*6!

Incline Bench Press:
185*8, 195*6, 195*6, 195*5

Pec Dec:
120*8, 150*5, 120*8

++ Was going to start GOPROS' workout, but forgot to do delts, so will just continue w/ my workout this week and start his next week!

++ Friend was there, so was able to go heavy lastnight! I hate having to get that spot up for the first rep. I an do the weioght, but even if I use my legs to leverage the DB's I still canot get the weights up to start. Oh well. That is what spotters are for!
The 110's felt GOOOOOOOOOD!
Still get a weird pinchng feeling in my right palm when I lift the heavier weight. Annoying. Juat try and think past it, not let it distract me.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 6, 2004)

Day 3, 04 Feb, 04:

Delts:
Machine Mil. Press;
10*15, 25*10, 45*10, 45*10, 55*5 / 25*6

Standing Lateral Raise:
30*10, 35*10, 45*8

Front Raise:
30*10, 30*8

BO Rear Lateral Raise:
40*10, 40*10

Dip:
*10, *10, *10, *10


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 6, 2004)

Day 4, 06 Feb, 04:
BACK:
Dead Lifts:
135*01, 225*10, 315*10, 315*10, 315*8

WG Pull up:
*8, *8, *8, *6, *6       (worked on form, reps dropped)

Cybex Row Machine:
45*12, 90*10, 90*10, 90*10

Time:

Worked on arching my back on pull ups, felt it  more, reps dropped

last set on Cybex Rows, used different for, weigts got REAL heavy.

No time for carido..


Starting new work out tomorrow.

Day 1: Chest / bis
day 2) legs (maybe abs?)
Day 3) Off / cardio
Day 4) Delts / tris
day 5) Back (abs?)
Day 6) off
Day 7) repeat 

Starting new journal..a NON-WHORRED in journal!


----------



## Fade (Feb 6, 2004)

Go Burner..Go burner


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 7, 2004)

holy shiznit! look who came to my humble little journal!
The man's who's squats I want to emunlate!
Was'sup!


----------



## atherjen (Feb 7, 2004)

nice weight on those deads!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 7, 2004)

thanks! I wanna get mine up to Ris's! That  man can yank some weight!


----------



## atherjen (Feb 7, 2004)

I wanna lift what you are on thsoe!! ..............and Im not kidding! haha


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 7, 2004)

okie dokie then..I want your abs!
trade ya!


----------



## Fade (Feb 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> holy shiznit! look who came to my humble little journal!
> The man's who's squats I want to emunlate!
> Was'sup!


NM big guy.
Getting ready to go to Mardi Gras for a national PB tourny.

Wish us luck.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 7, 2004)

good luck! You do speedball though, don't you?
I have a 'cocker. Not a good speed ball gun. if I had an angel or something. Atually, that new eclipse nemesis cocker has a 30 round persecond capability...only costs....1500.00....
Need to dell a few more houses to et one of those!

Just you and your son going, or the whole family?


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 7, 2004)

is there a web site for this tourney?
We are still maybe thnking of going to OK for D-Day. For Memorial Day.


----------



## Fade (Feb 7, 2004)

http://www.pspevents.com/ 
That's it above.

There's about 7 of us going. Ann was gonna go but now that she's pregnant she's gonna stay home.

We're leaving this Thursday morning bright and early.


Cory used to shoot an Outkast cocker, but now his shoots a Species Intimidator. I shoot a FreeFlow Matrix. High rates of fire. (18-20bps) Gotta love it.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 8, 2004)

looks sweet, bud!
I've never played speed ball. Looks fun.
You on a team? Or 'free agent'?

Ann never plays, does she? Kristen is definately not one for it. I think my team is going this coming weekend out to practice. (first time this year for me. Just got my marker tuned) Need to work on my tactics.
ave you ever played americas army online? It's a free game made by the US Army. It's a pretty good down load. Pretty fun..I get shot alot. I ahven't figured it out besides being 'cannon fodder'..


Ran into another mortagage broker @ the gym lastnight. Not going to  say if he isgoing to bring me any business or not, but if he does...it could be gooood..then get two more markers. One would be that planet Eclipse nemesis marker, the other is an AT-4 rifle conversion kit. It was an actual CAR-15 5.56 rifle, refitted for painball. 3 of my team mates have them. They sound wicked. You go full auto..the sound alone forces heads down!

Shoots 24round magazines or hoppers. Check it out:
http://www.sunspiders.com/sunspiders.htm

if you click on 'links' go to get real paintball and look at the AT-4
The pic is of three of my team member..I was holding the camera....guess I am too ugly to be in the pic itself..


looks like our site hasn't been updated yet.
went to this scenario tourney a couple seasons ago in Northern Colorado. Buddy and I were in a great shot: both of us were creeping up a creek bed in the woods. Some magazine photographer captured us that way, would have been a GREAT shot..but it never made the mag (he submitted mostly shots of the girls) and wouldnt give us the film for our own use..the bastard..

Good luck in the tourney!


----------



## Rissole (Feb 8, 2004)

I want one of those 





Totally illegal in Oz, but hey, aint everything else  
I'm playing in about 3 weeks for a m8's bucks party, he's gonna die


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 8, 2004)

was sup, ris!
good ta seeyou!
did you click on the 'listen to me' button to hear what is sounds like? Pretty sweet! It definately gets the opfor's heads down, real quick like and in a hurry!


----------



## Rissole (Feb 8, 2004)

Hell ya!! Real heavy cracking sound, i would love to use something like that


----------



## Rissole (Feb 8, 2004)

Oh yeah... its good to see me too


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Hell ya!! Real heavy cracking sound, i would love to use something like that


kinda funny, one afternoon, we were wrapping it up for the day and walking off the field. The three friends w/ the at-4's selscted full auto and lit up a couple 55 gal drums at the same time. Shoulda seen the people jump!
(this particular paint ball field, also has an actual shooting range where you an rent machine guns a little ways over. 
Man, I WANT ONE!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 14, 2004)

okie dokie..here are some of the pics from vacation! Check out the SHARK!
I've got more, but I have no way to get them scanned. I ned to get the negatives from Kristen so I can get them put onto disc.

http://f2.pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/slusser98/album?.dir=/2d8f


----------



## firestorm (Feb 14, 2004)

Nice pics Bman. Very nice.  Did you pet the shark?


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 16, 2004)

thanks, bri-
yep! I said, 'Here fisy fishy'.....

Naw, he was just cruising..but still going at a good pace. They really don't like people..and dind't want to stick around!

hey.....Kris took pics of me last night. Will be posting late in the week....


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 16, 2004)

Got sort of a two-dided compliment last night.
I ran into an aqquaintance I have not seen in the gym in a while.
He saw me and said, "you have put on some size."
I grabbed my belly, jiggled it some and replied, "Nice to see you again too!"
Later, I did ask if I did at least look a bit more muscular..
He said that was what I meant..you have put on some good size too!
COOL!


----------



## Rissole (Feb 16, 2004)

Nice pics Mikey  I'm going away in April for 3 weeks to see my brother in North Queensland, will do some diving on the GBR with Trace.... Damn it's been a long while since i got wet 
 Nice hotel pool too 
Love it when people give you an off the cuff stament like that too, if only they knew what it meant to you


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 16, 2004)

hey bud!
I still need to get the negatives from Kris's pics so can get those uploaded. She has some really good ones of the two of us!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 16, 2004)

might be sending you some pics Kris took of me..if ya want to size 'em and get em in my other journal..
wednesday or thursday


----------



## Rissole (Feb 16, 2004)

Yeah sure mate, i can make up some avi's too if you want.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 16, 2004)

pics ain't that good, beo..but thanks!

Scuba the GBR? Sounds  fun...except for those big fishies w/ big, teeth!


----------



## Rissole (Feb 16, 2004)

You and your Aussie shark paranoia


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 17, 2004)

hey...I've seen movies, man.....

Actually, I was watching 'shark wee' on discovery channel. They chummed for a couple days..mile long slicks of blood. Not a single White showed up. I think they've all but been fished out?

Are you still laughing at my pics? Ithink you and I look a lot similar..but you now are bigger..and leaner.....


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 17, 2004)

i cant see any friggin pics


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 17, 2004)

wrong journal, babe!
go to the new one!


----------



## esmerelda (Feb 17, 2004)

Hey there guys!!!  Nice to see everyone is still the same!!!  Hey Rissie......we've been playing with large fishies owning big teeth over our side of the country!!!  Actually, had two beaches closed due to large grey hungry fish lookin' for a snack!!!  Back at work, but not at the gym...Come on Burner.......more pics please!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 17, 2004)

go to my OTHER journal! (road less travelled) and you will see!
hiya essy!


----------



## Rissole (Feb 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> hey...I've seen movies, man.....
> 
> Actually, I was watching 'shark wee' on discovery channel. They chummed for a couple days..mile long slicks of blood. Not a single White showed up. I think they've all but been fished out?
> ...


Different seasons they are in different places and theres not that many of them i dont think...

Your pics were fine mate, for the amount of missed time you have shitty diet and no cardio.... you look awesome 
No pics of Kris though ??


----------



## Rissole (Feb 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by esmerelda *_
> Hey there guys!!!  Nice to see everyone is still the same!!!  Hey Rissie......we've been playing with large fishies owning big teeth over our side of the country!!!  Actually, had two beaches closed due to large grey hungry fish lookin' for a snack!!!  Back at work, but not at the gym...Come on Burner.......more pics please!!!


Serves you right for livin on that side


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 17, 2004)

yes...yes I do....will be sending those tonight...


Actually, would like to go cage diving with them....see them devour a big chuck of dead something in front of me..


shitty diet? it's not shitty..it just isnt' optimal....just a little tweaking, and it would be top notch!


----------



## esmerelda (Feb 17, 2004)

Bwahahaaa....thanks Rissie....Just hold that thought!!!  I almost landed a couple of days in Canberra....meetings and all from work, only problem was.......they knew I would go "North" and check out the talent........so they left me behind minding the shop!!!   Burner darlin'.................nar....won't bag you yet....its only 4 in the morning over here...just got to work...so I have to wake up first!!!


----------



## Rissole (Feb 17, 2004)

Just raggin on ya  I told you ages ago when you guys come ova i got a cage dive all planned out.


----------



## Rissole (Feb 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by esmerelda *_
> Bwahahaaa....thanks Rissie....Just hold that thought!!!  I almost landed a couple of days in Canberra....meetings and all from work, only problem was.......they knew I would go "North" and check out the talent........so they left me behind minding the shop!!!   Burner darlin'.................nar....won't bag you yet....its only 4 in the morning over here...just got to work...so I have to wake up first!!!


WTF!!  Those bastards!! Maybe next time eh....


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by esmerelda *_
> Burner darlin'.................I wanna jump on you, but....its only 4 in the morning over here...just got to work...so I have to wake up first!!!




you liked the pics that much, eh?


----------



## esmerelda (Feb 17, 2004)

Yea........ Rissie......thats what I thought....I was going to take some leave...and party with the best of them!!!!  But next time...just you wait!!  I may even have Sussi with me!!!!

Burner.........love ya' style!!!  Hmmmmm.....now that last comment from you almost woke me up!!!  But I could do with a little bit of a wake up call!!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Just raggin on ya  I told you ages ago when you guys come ova i got a cage dive all planned out.


wahoo! hope my lottery #'s pay off then!

 I dunno if Kris wants to get that close to a BIG shark....but I WANNA!


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 17, 2004)

... burner, you're slick my friend.


----------



## Rissole (Feb 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by esmerelda *_
> Yea........ Rissie......thats what I thought....I was going to take some leave...and party with the best of them!!!!  But next time...just you wait!!  I may even have Sussi with me!!!!


 Hell ya  I'm da man


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by esmerelda *_
> Burner.........love ya' style!!!  Hmmmmm.....now that last comment from you almost woke me up!!!  But I could do with a little bit of a wake up call!!!!!


yeah...I crack myself up sometimes...


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> ... burner, you're slick my friend.


thank you..thank you.....


----------



## Rissole (Feb 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> wahoo! hope my lottery #'s pay off then!
> 
> I dunno if Kris wants to get that close to a BIG shark....but I WANNA!


If mine do i'll fly you guys over  Then well all go back together


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by esmerelda *_
> Hmmmmm.....now that last comment from you almost woke me up!!!  But I could do with a little bit of a wake up call!!!!!


speaking of 'calls'..isn't it YOR turn to write another chapter in the burner-vs-essy mud wrestling match??


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> If mine do i'll fly you guys over  Then well all go back together


deal! Scuba diving one week, snow boarding the next!


----------



## Rissole (Feb 17, 2004)

Time to go to work


----------



## Rissole (Feb 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> deal! Scuba diving one week, snow boarding the next!


Sounds Great to me


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 17, 2004)

later, bud!


----------



## Rissole (Feb 17, 2004)

Get ready for a pose down


----------



## esmerelda (Feb 17, 2004)

My poor computer at home died a sudden death.....but we do have the technology...and we plan to rebuild him!!!!  You are right, so the next chapter is coming......arriving!!!!  Now if memory serves me correct...I'm ahead!!!!!!  NOT!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 17, 2004)

nope. it was a draw.....I smell....REMATCH!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 17, 2004)

do you still all the 'original' matches? I do not think I do.....
too bad...good stuff..


----------



## esmerelda (Feb 17, 2004)

He he heeee........I always said you were a gentle-man...NOT!!!
Gotta go....this place would be great to work in...if it wasn't for the bloody planes and the passengers getting off them!!!
Will chat back at ya...or send you a "note" soon


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 17, 2004)

hey...I am gentle....unless otherwise called for!
have a great day!


----------



## Rissole (Feb 17, 2004)

Gentle.......


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 17, 2004)

I AM gentle! I am soft and squishy too...I think Kristen prefers me that way...her own personal, mobile body pillow / bed warmer...


----------



## Rissole (Feb 17, 2004)

Thats what Trace used to say.... now my abs are really starting to come out i get in trouble when i eat something bad  
Me thinks she likes it


----------



## Rissole (Feb 17, 2004)

(don't wanna whore your other journal)
When i come outta my cutt i'm really goona focus on strength for a while... lets see what happens then eh?? 
I only been training for 2 yrs too..... so that gotta count for something...


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 20, 2004)

good ob, ris! I have been on and off for some time now...life keeps getting in the way.
I do as I can.


----------



## atherjen (Feb 20, 2004)

Hey Burner!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 20, 2004)

g'morning, ya north of the border hottie!
gotten yourself shoveled out yet?


----------



## Rissole (Feb 20, 2004)

Hey B, Not stayin got some work to do just thought i'd show off my Av


----------



## Rissole (Feb 20, 2004)

Hmmm need to change quote above pic 

This is just for the weekend so enjoy it while it lasts


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Hey B, Not stayin got some work to do just thought i'd show off my Av


YOUR av? if that's the case, pal...you've been cutting TOO much! You look like a girl....


----------



## Rissole (Feb 20, 2004)

Hardy har har....
You workin??


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 21, 2004)

I'm on the clock. working...is a technical term..


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 21, 2004)

..or...as a former US President was famous for saying: Explain the term.....working..


----------

